# "Cosmico, ragazzi!" [cit.]



## giorgiocan (27 Maggio 2015)

"GLI ALLUCINOGENI devono essere sperimentati di più in medicina: potrebbero aiutarci a combattere molte malattie". La riabilitazione di Lsd e funghi magici contro depressione, ansia e dipendenze arriva da uno dei massimi pulpiti della medicina: il _British Medical Journal_. [...]"

http://www.repubblica.it/salute/med...chiatri_e_ricercatori-115353169/?ref=HREC1-12


----------



## banshee (27 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> "GLI ALLUCINOGENI devono essere sperimentati di più in medicina: potrebbero aiutarci a combattere molte malattie". La riabilitazione di Lsd e funghi magici contro depressione, ansia e dipendenze arriva da uno dei massimi pulpiti della medicina: il _British Medical Journal_. [...]"
> 
> http://www.repubblica.it/salute/med...chiatri_e_ricercatori-115353169/?ref=HREC1-12


...per carità io ho studiato economia e non medicina per cui sono ignorante ma.... il ciò mi perplime assai


----------



## Nocciola (27 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ...per carità io ho studiato economia e non medicina per cui sono ignorante ma.... il ciò mi perplime assai


A me non paroline fa solo girare le palle...


----------



## Tebe (27 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> "GLI ALLUCINOGENI devono essere sperimentati di più in medicina: potrebbero aiutarci a combattere molte malattie". La riabilitazione di Lsd e funghi magici contro depressione, ansia e dipendenze arriva da uno dei massimi pulpiti della medicina: il _British Medical Journal_. [...]"
> 
> http://www.repubblica.it/salute/med...chiatri_e_ricercatori-115353169/?ref=HREC1-12


Considerato che non sono medico, considerato che la fonte é autorevole, considerato che hanno usato il condizionale e sarebbe stupido non  fare ricerca su qualcosa che potrebbe aiutare in alcuni problemi e considerato che la stessa cannabis ora é usata  come anti dolorifico per i dolori oncologici nonostante anni di oscurantismo in questo campo...beh...sono d accordo, anche perché i principi attivi saranno scevri  (come per le medicine a base di marijuana) dall aspetto ludico allucinogeni tipico di quelle sostanze.
poi questi titoli mi fanno sempre un po sorridere, perché li scrivono apposta per far pensare ad una schiera di malati drogati fattoni in piena crisi allucinogena che vagano per ospedali e città,  quando naturalmente non é cosí.
Ma tant é il proibizionismo medico e non  su queste cose ci marcia, facendo proprio leva sulla "ignoranza" indotta.


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Considerato che non sono medico, considerato che la fonte é autorevole, considerato che hanno usato il condizionale e sarebbe stupido non  fare ricerca su qualcosa che potrebbe aiutare in alcuni problemi e considerato che la stessa cannabis ora é usata  come anti dolorifico per i dolori oncologici nonostante anni di oscurantismo in questo campo...beh...sono d accordo, anche perché i principi attivi saranno scevri  (come per le medicine a base di marijuana) dall aspetto ludico allucinogeni tipico di quelle sostanze.
> poi questi titoli mi fanno sempre un po sorridere, perché li scrivono apposta per far pensare ad una schiera di malati drogati fattoni in piena crisi allucinogena che vagano per ospedali e città,  quando naturalmente non é cosí.
> Ma tant é il proibizionismo medico e non  su queste cose ci marcia, facendo proprio leva sulla "ignoranza" indotta.


Concordo in toto.


----------



## Tebe (27 Maggio 2015)

Aggiungo che non ho mai provato un funghetto o altra droga che non sia Maria, avendone un sacro "terrore" e mai lo farò.
Sia mai che a qualcuno venga in mente di pensare sta stronzata.


----------



## Spot (27 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Considerato che non sono medico, considerato che la fonte é autorevole, considerato che hanno usato il condizionale e sarebbe stupido non  fare ricerca su qualcosa che potrebbe aiutare in alcuni problemi e considerato che la stessa cannabis ora é usata  come anti dolorifico per i dolori oncologici nonostante anni di oscurantismo in questo campo...beh...sono d accordo, anche perché i principi attivi saranno scevri  (come per le medicine a base di marijuana) dall aspetto ludico allucinogeni tipico di quelle sostanze.
> poi questi titoli mi fanno sempre un po sorridere, perché li scrivono apposta per far pensare ad una schiera di malati drogati fattoni in piena crisi allucinogena che vagano per ospedali e città,  quando naturalmente non é cosí.
> Ma tant é il proibizionismo medico e non  su queste cose ci marcia, facendo proprio leva sulla "ignoranza" indotta.


D'accordo anche io.


----------



## Nobody (27 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> "GLI ALLUCINOGENI devono essere sperimentati di più in medicina: potrebbero aiutarci a combattere molte malattie". La riabilitazione di Lsd e funghi magici contro depressione, ansia e dipendenze arriva da uno dei massimi pulpiti della medicina: il _British Medical Journal_. [...]"
> 
> http://www.repubblica.it/salute/med...chiatri_e_ricercatori-115353169/?ref=HREC1-12


sapevo della maria che ormai può essere prescritta anche dai medici di base e acquistata in farmacia... l'lsd magari lo useranno come psicofarmaco.


----------



## Tebe (27 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> sapevo della maria che ormai può essere prescritta anche dai medici di base e acquistata in farmacia... l'lsd magari lo useranno come psicofarmaco.


Non è Maria quella che si può prescrivere è il principio attivo.
Molto diverso.


----------



## sienne (27 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> sapevo della maria che ormai può essere prescritta anche dai medici di base e acquistata in farmacia... l'lsd magari lo useranno come psicofarmaco.



Ciao

quoto. 

Mi ricordo di una lunga discussione per usarlo infatti come psicofarmaco in certe direzioni di psicoterapia come fine per "ingrandire" la percezione ecc. ecc. ... la critica è, che il tutto rimane pur sempre fuori controllo ... 


sienne


----------



## Tebe (27 Maggio 2015)

Ci sono molti antidolorifici a base di morfina, non è una droga pure quella?
Mica il medico te la da con il bilancino tipo cocaina.


----------



## Tebe (27 Maggio 2015)

Gli oppiacei sono una mano santa in oncologia.
http://www.aimac.it/libretti-tumore/terapia-dolore/farmaci-oppioidi-cancro


----------



## giorgiocan (27 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me non *paroline* fa solo girare le palle...


Eh?


----------



## giorgiocan (27 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> sapevo della maria che ormai può essere prescritta anche dai medici di base e acquistata in farmacia...


Quello credo si possa fare ancora in pochi paesi al mondo (sicuramente USA - 3,4 paesi - e Canada; in Uruguay non occorre acquistarla!), non ricordo bene come funziona in Europa (Paesi Bassi a parte dove il problema non si pone).


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Quello credo si possa fare ancora in pochi paesi al mondo (sicuramente USA - 3,4 paesi - e Canada; in Uruguay non occorre acquistarla!), non ricordo bene come funziona in Europa (Paesi Bassi a parte dove il problema non si pone).


Si marju' viene usata per terapie mediche, in America ci sono empori enormi con vari tipologie  di marjuana, tutte usate per fini medici.


----------



## free (27 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Considerato che non sono medico, considerato che la fonte é autorevole, considerato che hanno usato il condizionale e sarebbe stupido non  fare ricerca su qualcosa che potrebbe aiutare in alcuni problemi e considerato che la stessa cannabis ora é usata  come anti dolorifico per i dolori oncologici nonostante anni di oscurantismo in questo campo...beh...sono d accordo, anche perché i principi attivi saranno scevri  (come per le medicine a base di marijuana) dall aspetto ludico allucinogeni tipico di quelle sostanze.
> poi questi titoli mi fanno sempre un po sorridere, perché li scrivono apposta per far pensare ad una schiera di malati drogati fattoni in piena crisi allucinogena che vagano per ospedali e città,  quando naturalmente non é cosí.
> Ma tant é il proibizionismo medico e non  su queste cose ci marcia, facendo proprio leva sulla "ignoranza" indotta.



concordo
aggiungerei che la maria pare abbia effetti benefici anche sui malati di sclerosi multipla e di glaucoma, sull'emicrania e sulla sindrome mestruale

per quanto riguarda gli effetti allucinogeni ludici dell'lsd e similari, non ne sarei così sicura, pare che a volte le allucinazioni siano terrificanti:singleeye:


----------



## free (27 Maggio 2015)

Nobody;1563941[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]sapevo della maria che ormai può essere prescritta anche dai medici di base e acquistata in farmacia.[/B].. l'lsd magari lo useranno come psicofarmaco.


il mio medico però mi ha detto che le pillole non le vendono in Italia ma ad es. in Svizzera
il medico di famiglia comunque potrebbe farsele mandare per i propri pazienti, in qualche modo che non so bene


----------



## free (27 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> *Ci sono molti antidolorifici a base di morfina*, non è una droga pure quella?
> Mica il medico te la da con il bilancino tipo cocaina.



anche la codeina, io la uso, ed è presente anche in alcuni sciroppi per la tosse


----------



## banshee (27 Maggio 2015)

perdonatemi ancora per la mia enorme ignoranza ma il principio attivo dell'LSD qual è?

LSD non è un acido?

come la Meth?


----------



## Tebe (27 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Eh?


Credo volesse scrivere che solo il parlarne le fa girare le palle, e quindi credo che non usi nulla con droghe dentro visto che mi sembra contro.
Compreso gli sciroppi per la tosse con la codeina.
Tipo.


----------



## giorgiocan (27 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> perdonatemi ancora per la mia enorme ignoranza ma il principio attivo dell'LSD qual è?


Dietilammide-25 dell'acido lisergico.


----------



## Tebe (27 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> perdonatemi ancora per la mia enorme ignoranza ma il principio attivo dell'LSD qual è?
> 
> LSD non è un acido?
> 
> come la Meth?


Sinceramentenon lo so, e forse non è nemmeno giusto parlare di principio attivo, ma alla base del discorso c è come usare una sostanza per curare delle malattie senza farti vedere candy candy vestita da mistress che insegue lothar.








Madonna che brutto trip

:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (27 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> il mio medico però mi ha detto che le pillole non le vendono in Italia ma ad es. in Svizzera
> il medico di famiglia comunque potrebbe farsele mandare per i propri pazienti, in qualche modo che non so bene


Ho letto ieri che lo stato italiano ha autorizzato la prima coltivazione di maia per uso medico.
Era ora.
I malati oncologici in primis ringrazieranno.
Ora cerco l articolo.


----------



## Tebe (27 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Dietilammide-25 dell'acido lisergico.


E tu cosa ne pensi?


----------



## banshee (27 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sinceramentenon lo so, e forse non è nemmeno giusto parlare di principio attivo, ma alla base del discorso c è come usare una sostanza per curare delle malattie* senza farti vedere candy candy vestita da mistress che insegue lothar.
> 
> *
> 
> ...



ahahahahahahahahahahahhaahahahahhaha

grazie eh? oggi sono due, sto in ufficio, mi licenzieranno :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





ho sbottato a ridere.


----------



## Tebe (27 Maggio 2015)

Ecco qui l articolo della coltivazione in Italia per uso medico della Maria.
http://www.internazionale.it/opinione/carlo-lania/2015/03/17/cannabis-terapeutica-italia


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> "GLI ALLUCINOGENI devono essere sperimentati di più in medicina: potrebbero aiutarci a combattere molte malattie". La riabilitazione di Lsd e funghi magici contro depressione, ansia e dipendenze arriva da uno dei massimi pulpiti della medicina: il _British Medical Journal_. [...]"
> 
> http://www.repubblica.it/salute/med...chiatri_e_ricercatori-115353169/?ref=HREC1-12


ben venga la sperimentazione in un campo ancora tutto da scoprire e con nulla di concreto per un sacco di patologie psichiatriche


----------



## free (27 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ecco qui l articolo della coltivazione in Italia per uso medico della Maria.
> http://www.internazionale.it/opinione/carlo-lania/2015/03/17/cannabis-terapeutica-italia



grazie, letto, quindi siamo agli albori di una nuova era

aggiungo che c'è una piccola imprecisione: la coltivazione domestica di maria ad uso personale ultimamente non è sempre vietata, sono uscite parecchie sentenze in tal senso che valutano la quantità di thc contenuta nella piccola coltivazione (diciamo 2 piantine, thc basso), senza strumenti come lampade a infrarossi, che tendono in questi casi a non rilevare la lesione dei beni tutelati dalla normativa antidroga (principalmente ordine pubblico e salute)


----------



## lothar57 (27 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sinceramentenon lo so, e forse non è nemmeno giusto parlare di principio attivo, ma alla base del discorso c è come usare una sostanza per curare delle malattie senza farti vedere candy candy vestita da mistress che insegue lothar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


potremmo provare.............


----------



## Nocciola (27 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Eh?


Non perplime


----------



## Nocciola (27 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho letto ieri che lo stato italiano ha autorizzato la prima coltivazione di maia per uso medico.
> Era ora.
> I malati oncologici in primis ringrazieranno.
> Ora cerco l articolo.


Basta che sia per uso medico.
E allora concordo 
Dopodiché davvero tutte queste nozioni su quanto faccia bene sono le prime motivazioni che ti portano gli adolescenti quando li becchi a farne uso.
Non mi fa incazzare....di più


----------



## giorgiocan (27 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> E tu cosa ne pensi?


Io dico che stiamo parlando di una sostanza che:

- è piuttosto pericolosa di per sè (solo a gran richiesta, ho un aneddoto storico su Inquisizione e roghi di streghe!), sopratutto in dosaggi non calibrati. Considera che nemmeno il buon Hoffmann riuscì mai a formulare un resoconto attendibile sulle proprietà psicotrope dell'LSD. Tanto è vero che negli anni '60 la sostanza fu utilizzata abbondantemente e liberamente in ambito psichiatrico (ricerca e sperimentazione, era il periodo giusto d'altra parte!) per cercare di evidenziarne eventuali pregi in termini terapeutici, ma la cosa finì lì. Anche perchè poi se ne scoprì l'utilizzo ludico, e obiettivamente fu opportuno perseguirne l'uso.

- non è adatta a tutti: anche se sono stati sdoganati da diversi studi gli effetti dannosi per il fisico nell'immediato (salvo quelli dovuti all'imperizia o inesperienza), sono innegabili le ripercussioni - soprattutto psicologiche - dell'uso prolungato della sostanza. Ritengo ci siano persone che uscirebbero fortemente traumatizzate da un'esperienza del genere. Ricordiamo che una dose anche minima continua ad agire per quasi una decina di ore: oltre al rischio banalissimo ma concreto di farsi male in qualche modo, un "trip" del genere può fare facilmente (secondo me) da grilletto a condizioni psichiche sommerse. Inoltre, l'LSD tende occasionalmente a...riattivarsi (di solito per pochi istanti, e non con la stessa intensità del "trip" dell'assunzione) anche settimane dopo averlo preso. Insomma, se dovessi renderti conto che l'esperienza non ti sta piacendo affatto - e so per certo che può capitare - rischi di restarne segnato a lungo.

Poi, ci sono anche nomi illustrissimi - ne avevo già letto prima di quell'articolo - pronti a metterci la faccia e convinti che l'LSD possa dare ancora molto in termini di supporto a vari tipi di terapia (non mi sembra sia mai stato spiegato nel dettaglio come, però!). Pare ci abbia scritto un libro anche Sacks, libro non ancora pubblicato in Italia da quel che so: http://www.lastampa.it/2012/11/30/c...meraviglie-AkfSibk3IYCT8zYO0z207I/pagina.html)

Insomma, rimango contrario a qualsiasi forma di proibizionismo, ma ritengo pure che l'LSD non sia un'esperienza indispensabile nella vita. Poi, che per alcuni possa costituire un'esperienza enormemente interessante, è fuor di dubbio.


----------



## giorgiocan (27 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dopodiché davvero tutte queste nozioni su quanto* faccia bene* sono le prime motivazioni che ti portano gli adolescenti quando li becchi a farne uso.
> Non mi fa incazzare....di più


Per quanto io sia d'accordo sul neretto (che "faccia bene" è fondamentalmente una cazzata galattica), è un'osservazione che accetto soltanto da chi non abbia mai fumato una sigaretta! 

Chiaro, no?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Per quanto io sia d'accordo sul neretto (che "faccia bene" è fondamentalmente una cazzata galattica), è un'osservazione che accetto soltanto da chi non abbia mai fumato una sigaretta!
> 
> Chiaro, no?



Eccomi
E non uso sciroppo per la tosse.


----------



## giorgiocan (27 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ci sono molti antidolorifici a base di morfina, non è una droga pure quella?
> Mica il medico te la da con il bilancino tipo cocaina.


So che sicuramente tu lo sai già, ma praticamente tutte quelle che oggi chiamiamo "droghe pesanti" sono sostanze (e loro derivati) originariamente sintetizzate per uso medico e talvolta persino inizialmente commercializzate.

Dice niente questa? Era il 1899 e la casa farmaceutica che la mise in commercio come alternativa alla codeina (nel trattamento di polmoniti e tubercolosi) fu la Bayer.


----------



## giorgiocan (27 Maggio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eccomi
> E non uso sciroppo per la tosse.


Infatti trovo la tua posizione assolutamente coerente.

E nemmeno io uso lo sciroppo per la tosse!


----------



## Nocciola (27 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Per quanto io sia d'accordo sul neretto (che "faccia bene" è fondamentalmente una cazzata galattica), è un'osservazione che accetto soltanto da chi non abbia mai fumato una sigaretta!
> 
> Chiaro, no?


Ne ho fumate un paio (di sigarette) in tutta la mia vita. Canne mai. 
Questo argomento esattamente come l'alcool , trattato con leggerezza senza cogliere le conseguenze su chi non ha la maturità per capirlo mi irrita alquanto


----------



## giorgiocan (27 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ne ho fumate un paio (di sigarette) in tutta la mia vita. Canne mai.
> Questo argomento esattamente come l'alcool , trattato con leggerezza senza cogliere le conseguenze su chi non ha la maturità per capirlo mi irrita alquanto


Sì, lo capisco. D'altra parte, quello ottenuto è il classico effetto boomerang di qualsiasi campagna oscurantista. Tabacco a parte (in Italia non siamo dei campioni assoluti ma ci comportiamo comunque benissimo), in tutto il Nord l'alcol è un problema molto serio *da generazioni*, eppure si è lasciato intendere fino ad oggi (e non vedo inversioni di tendenza) che le sostanze di cui preoccuparsi, "istituzionalmente" e non, fossero altre (spesso e volentieri, ridicolmente meno dannose).


----------



## Tebe (27 Maggio 2015)

Ma come mai siamo passati a parlare di drogati e sostanze ?
Non era quello l intento dell articolo, mi pare.


----------



## Zod (27 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> "GLI ALLUCINOGENI devono essere sperimentati di più in medicina: potrebbero aiutarci a combattere molte malattie". La riabilitazione di Lsd e funghi magici contro depressione, ansia e dipendenze arriva da uno dei massimi pulpiti della medicina: il _British Medical Journal_. [...]"
> 
> http://www.repubblica.it/salute/med...chiatri_e_ricercatori-115353169/?ref=HREC1-12


La cosa assurda è che invece di preoccuparsi del motivo per cui le persone sono depresse, tristi, e bisognose di droghe per lo sballo e per divertirsi, pensano a trovare la sostanza che rimedi al problema. È un punto di partenza sbagliato, come dare brioche a chi chiede il pane.


----------



## giorgiocan (27 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma come mai siamo passati a parlare di drogati e sostanze ?
> Non era quello l intento dell articolo, mi pare.


Concordo. Anche se il problema è che l'articolo non approfondisce il *come *le sostanze allucinogene (si parla anche di funghi, mi sembra) potrebbero essere utilizzate in ambito terapeutico. Io una vaga idea posso anche averla, ma sarei curioso di sentire un parere qualificato.


----------



## ipazia (27 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ne ho fumate un paio (di sigarette) in tutta la mia vita. Canne mai.
> Questo argomento esattamente come l'alcool , trattato con leggerezza senza cogliere le conseguenze su chi non ha la maturità per capirlo mi irrita alquanto


Mi hai dato spunto per alcune riflessioni! 

Io non penso che il punto sia la maturità di chi ascolta. 

Ma la maturità della conoscenza di chi ne parla. 

Provo a spiegarmi. 

Le campagne informative, in particolare dal 2001 in avanti, anno in cui anche tutti i progetti sociali che si occupavano di informazione sono stati eliminati neanche troppo lentamente, sono mirate al racconto dell'effetto finale della sostanza psicoattiva. 

Ossia quello della distruzione. 

Questo crea un gap di informazione fra chi si avvicina o consuma abitualmente o saltuariamente e l'informazione stessa. 

Questo crea una perdita dell'informazione stessa. Se non che per alcune parti di popolazione. 

Io consumatore sperimento fondamentalmente l'effetto piacevole. Se intorno a me mi si parla di effetti spiacevoli, se non mortali, e io non ne vedo, l'informazione è semplicemente perduta perchè non ha riscontri di esperienza diretta. 

Questo ha tutta una serie di controindicazioni. 

Accompagnare un adolecente strippato ad un ambulanza per esempio. 
O la possibilità per una adolescente di porsi il problema che prendere la pillola e calarsi pastiglie nel fine settimana mette a rischio l'effetto della pillola, per dire. 

Se il mondo adulto passa informazioni lontane dalla realtà che vivono gli adolescenti, semplicemente questi lo sanno e non ci credono più. 

E allora sì che sono a rischio. 

E questo crea anche tutta una seire di questioni nel mondo adulto che si preoccupa invece di occuparsi. E di informarsi. Generalizzo eh.

Il punto è la traduzione dell'informazione. In modo adeguato alla comprensione di chi ascolta.

Non utilizzerò lo stesso linguaggio ad una conferenza psichiatrica che si occupa di slatentizzazione e in un gruppo di adolescenti nel parchetto. 

Ma in entrambi i casi si può parlare e discutere e informare in modo adeguato, passando informazioni corrette e aderenti alle esperienze di chi ascolta. 

La questione però è che le sostanze psico-attive sono chiaate così esattamente perchè qualcosa attivano.

Ricordo un ragazzo schizofrenico che utilizzava eroina per stoppare i sintomi della schizofrenia. Smessa l'eroina ha usato psicofarmaci. (lui mi diceva che l'eroina funzionava meglio dal punto di vista dell'effetto, ma la questione della legalità lo metteva in difficoltà nell'avere un buona qualità della vita. Per dire eh. Sarebbe da verificare no? Se esperienze come questa potessero avere spazio di ascolto reale e non la solita pacca sulla spalla allo schizzato di turno!)

E c'è chi studia, in modo formale o meno, le attivazioni. 

Le sperimentazioni degli anni 70, che erano interessantissime ed oltre a LSD utilizzavano anche mdma, avevano rilevato interessanti effetti di abbassamento dei freni inibitori durante le sedute psicoterapiche e questo velocizzava il riemergere di traumi o blocchi. 

Io credo che questo sia un campo da esplorare. 

Se solo si uscisse dallo stereotipo di "droga" e si iniziasse a pensare a sostanza psico-attiva. 

Personalmente penso che però culturalmente sia un percorso lentissimo. Per la paura che è stata anche sosteuta attorno a questo argomento.

Però mi piace ricordare che l'utilizzo di sostanze psicoattive come modalità del divertimento appartiene fondamentalmente alla società del benessere e del consumo, appunto.   
Che sarebbe un discorso interessante anche questo. E aprirebbe interessanti squarci sia dal punto di vista politico sia dal punto di vista economico. 

La cocaina per esempio è definita droga sociale per eccellenza. Ed è diffusa in alcuni tipi di professionalità che richiedono alte prestazioni. per esempio. 


Le sostanze, però, accompagnano l'uomo da secoli. 

Ricordo vagamente questa ricerca fatta su quadri sacri cristiani, dove veniva rilevata la presenza di amaniti (allucinogeni naturali alle giuste dosi) ai piedi della madonna o di gesù non mi ricordo bene.  per esempio. 

O anche come la belladonna fosse dalle donne per rendere più luminosi gli occhi. Penso che sintetizzazioni siano utilizzate anche nell'ottica per la dilatazione della pupilla. Ma non sono sicura. informazione vaga nella memoria. 

E prima di essere ridotte a mero consumo appartenevano a sfere molto ampie del vivere umano. 

Io credo sia un campo complesso e affascinante. Sicuramente ricco. 

Ma la maturità sociale...mah..

La paura è altissima. E l'informazione corretta bassissima. Secondo me.


----------



## Zod (27 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ci sono molti antidolorifici a base di morfina, non è una droga pure quella?
> Mica il medico te la da con il bilancino tipo cocaina.


L'importante è che tutto avvenga sotto controllo medico. Se c'è la morfina a che serve la cannabis?


----------



## giorgiocan (27 Maggio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> La cosa assurda è che invece di preoccuparsi del motivo per cui le persone sono depresse, tristi, e bisognose di droghe per lo sballo e per divertirsi, pensano a trovare la sostanza che rimedi al problema. È un punto di partenza sbagliato, come dare brioche a chi chiede il pane.


Ma anche no. I motivi sono più o meno noti, e non ha senso pensare di prevenire lavorando soltanto sull'individuo (il più delle volte ormai adulto). Quindi l'approccio è fondamentalmente quello terapeutico. Poi, non credo che il senso dell'articolo fosse "vuoi vedere che ti curo l'intera gamma dei disturbi dell'umore" facendoti calare l'impossibile.

Inoltre quel "bisognose" mi stona tantissimo, ogni volta che lo sento usare. Tu sei "bisognoso" del caffè o ti piace il caffè? Dico caffè per capirci, eh.
L'utilizzo ludico e terapeutico di sostanze è noto tanto nell'uomo quando in svariate specie animali praticamente da sempre.* Non raccontiamo fesserie.*


----------



## giorgiocan (27 Maggio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> L'importante è che tutto avvenga sotto controllo medico. Se c'è la morfina a che serve la cannabis?


Forse perchè la morfina ha sul medio e lungo periodo effetti collaterali pesantissimi che la cannabis no? Ma soprattutto, perchè digitare cose, alle volte?


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2015)

in california la marijuana è diventata un bel business
http://www.amazon.it/gp/bit/apps/we...-al-bracciante-la-differenza-e-nella-legalita


----------



## Zod (27 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Forse perchè la morfina ha sul medio e lungo periodo effetti collaterali pesantissimi che la cannabis no? Ma soprattutto, perchè digitare cose, alle volte?


Ma davero davero?


----------



## ipazia (27 Maggio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> L'importante è che tutto avvenga sotto controllo medico. Se c'è la morfina a che serve la cannabis?


Perchè sono sostanze diverse, con effetti diverse e di conseguenze con attivazioni diverse. 

Hai chiesto una cosa come: se c'è il paracetamolo a che serve l'oki?


----------



## Zod (27 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ma anche no. I motivi sono più o meno noti, e non ha senso pensare di prevenire lavorando soltanto sull'individuo (il più delle volte ormai adulto). Quindi l'approccio è fondamentalmente quello terapeutico. Poi, non credo che il senso dell'articolo fosse "vuoi vedere che ti curo l'intera gamma dei disturbi dell'umore" facendoti calare l'impossibile.
> 
> Inoltre quel "bisognose" mi stona tantissimo, ogni volta che lo sento usare. Tu sei "bisognoso" del caffè o ti piace il caffè? Dico caffè per capirci, eh.
> L'utilizzo ludico e terapeutico di sostanze è noto tanto nell'uomo quando in svariate specie animali praticamente da sempre.* Non raccontiamo fesserie.*


Io vorrei capire perché quando escono queste notizie ad esultare è chi sta benissimo, e non chi soffre di patologie.


----------



## drusilla (27 Maggio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Io vorrei capire perché quando escono queste notizie ad esultare è chi sta benissimo, e non chi soffre di patologie.


Lo dici tu.... non conosci nessuno con sclerosi multipla presumo


----------



## Zod (27 Maggio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Perchè sono sostanze diverse, con effetti diverse e di conseguenze con attivazioni diverse.
> 
> Hai chiesto una cosa come: se c'è il paracetamolo a che serve l'oki?


Beh non me ne intendo, mai fumato canne. Quindi vorresti dire che al momento la cannabis non ha alternative in uso farmaceutico?


----------



## giorgiocan (27 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> in california la marijuana è diventata un bel business


Purtroppo non esistono valutazioni considerate attendibili sulla questione, ma è mia opinione personale che se lo Stato si degnasse di considerare un modello di depenalizzazione che diventasse fonte di profitto, il debito pubblico italiano ne beneficerebbe concretamente.


----------



## giorgiocan (27 Maggio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Beh non me ne intendo, mai fumato canne. Quindi vorresti dire che al momento la cannabis non ha alternative in uso farmaceutico?


Ne ha. Ma parrebbe genericamente più efficace e meno problematica per la salute. Il condizionale è d'obbligo.


----------



## Tebe (27 Maggio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi hai dato spunto per alcune riflessioni!
> 
> Io non penso che il punto sia la maturità di chi ascolta.
> 
> ...


Quoto con il mio solito furore uterino.


----------



## giorgiocan (27 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quoto con il mio solito furore uterino.


E io la lovvo. :inlove:


----------



## Tebe (27 Maggio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> L'importante è che tutto avvenga sotto controllo medico. Se c'è la morfina a che serve la cannabis?


Se usano preferibilmente la cannabis al posto della morfina in alcuni casi, credo perché sia meglio.
Ma può rispondere solo un medico.


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> E io la lovvo. :inlove:


parlando giusto di linguaggio, visto che non hai quindici anni , non è meglio dire che la ami?
aborro


----------



## ipazia (27 Maggio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Beh non me ne intendo, mai fumato canne. Quindi vorresti dire che al momento la cannabis non ha alternative in uso farmaceutico?


Io parlo di thc. intanto. Quindi di principio attivo. 

Che è questione diversa dal dire semplicemente cannabis. Che ha tutta una serie di trattamenti nella coltivazione che neanche sto qui a raccontare, per esempio. 

Dal punto di vista dei pazienti oncoligici, per dire, gli effetti sono molto interessanti. Adesso sto uscendo, ma se trovo dei video li posto. Sul parkinson stanno dimostrando effetti di riduzione del disagio. 

Il senso è che il thc va ad agire sulla produzione di dopamina. Quindi non si tratta semplicemente di terapia del dolore. E' miglioramento della qualità della vita. 

Come quando si parla di morfina. 

La morfina è un depressivo del sistema nervoso. Ergo ha anche tutta una serie di controindicazioni nella qualità della vita non indifferenti. Non a caso non la si usa se  non a fine corsa. per dire. 

Si preferisce l'utilizzo di oppiacei più blandi. Anche perchè il suo effetto sia di assuefazione dell'organismo sia poi di dipendenza è velocissimo. Andandosi, come principi attivi, a sostituire ai recettori del dolore bloccandoli. (detta da schifo eh...ma il senso è quello!)

Adesso, non sono medico. E non la so spiegare meglio. Ma basta un veloce giro per rilevare le differenze fra le due sostanze e quindi i diversi utilizzi. 

Io inizierei però a sganciare l'idea di "droga" spaventevole dall'idea di sostanza psicoattiva. Che anche questo gap linguistico è un problema se si vuol ragionare. E non solo tenere la posizione. 

Chi lo sa che mischiare tavor e whisky è una figata? Eppure entrambe legalissime e non droghe....eppure...uno dei consumi in aumento è proprio quello di psicofarmaci mescolati ad alcolici. 
Sotto controllo medico. Nel senso che una delle cose più semplici è andare dal medico e farsi prescrivere un po' di zoloft, en, lexotan, tavor....provare per credere!


(è provocazione. Ma non è bugia)

E adesso buona serata a tutti!


----------



## ipazia (27 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quoto con il mio solito furore uterino.





giorgiocan ha detto:


> E io la lovvo. :inlove:


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io parlo di thc. intanto. Quindi di principio attivo.
> 
> Che è questione diversa dal dire semplicemente cannabis. Che ha tutta una serie di trattamenti nella coltivazione che neanche sto qui a raccontare, per esempio.
> 
> ...


buona serata a te , bisogna sempre ringraziarti per i tuoi interventi


----------



## giorgiocan (27 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> parlando giusto di linguaggio, visto che non hai quindici anni , non è meglio dire che la ami?
> aborro


Ma se è da un po' che è la mia catchphrase! Vedi che non segui e poi ti lagni?


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ma se è da un po' che è la mia catchphrase! Vedi che non segui e poi ti lagni?


ops


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Maggio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io parlo di thc. intanto. Quindi di principio attivo.
> 
> Che è questione diversa dal dire semplicemente cannabis. Che ha tutta una serie di trattamenti nella coltivazione che neanche sto qui a raccontare, per esempio.
> 
> ...


Scusa.

Che fa un bicchiere di vino con un tavor?


----------



## Zod (27 Maggio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io parlo di thc. intanto. Quindi di principio attivo.
> 
> Che è questione diversa dal dire semplicemente cannabis. Che ha tutta una serie di trattamenti nella coltivazione che neanche sto qui a raccontare, per esempio.
> 
> ...


Non sono un sostenitore della morfina. Se il htc ha proprietá mediche valide ben venga la sperimentazione e l'uso farmacologico, con lo stesso metodo attualmente in uso per le altre droghe, ovvero a fini terapeutici sotto il controllo medico. Eviterei per quanto possibile di far passare il messaggio che le canne fanno bene alla salute. L'uso/abuso di sostanze oppiacee danneggia le cellule cerebrali, frigge il cervello. Ma se il male che provoca è minore di quello che va  a curare, allora ha un suo senso.


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusa.
> 
> Che fa un bicchiere di vino con un tavor?



Ma le sostanze di tavor e zoloft sono molto diverse no?
Stesso effetto con l'alcool? E altri antidepressivi?


----------



## ipazia (27 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusa.
> 
> Che fa un bicchiere di vino con un tavor?


Sballa! Fra euforia e rilassamento estremo. 
(effetti piacevoli)

poi ci sono tutti gli effetti sul sistema cardiovascolare, sul fegato etc etc.. 

Ma chi cerca lo sballo mica ci pensa. 

Ma per effetti più precisi dovrei chiedere al mio spacciatore di informazioni di prima mano!


----------



## ipazia (27 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma le sostanze di tavor e zoloft sono molto diverse no?
> Stesso effetto con l'alcool? E altri antidepressivi?


L'alcol in buona sostanza è un altro attivatore. 

Mescolare diversi attivatori produce attivazioni. diverse e spesso imprevedibili. 

Ecco perchè questo utilizzo per esempio e molto rischioso e invece molto diffuso fra consumatori di psicofarmaci sotto controllo medico. Non tutti rispettano l'indicazione di non mescolare l'alcol con gli psicofarmaci. 

E questo è uno dei motivi per cui non mi affiderei a occhi chiusi al semplice controllo medico. Con ogni tipo di sostanza.


----------



## ipazia (27 Maggio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Non sono un sostenitore della morfina. Se il htc ha proprietá mediche valide ben venga la sperimentazione e l'uso farmacologico, con lo stesso metodo attualmente in uso per le altre droghe, ovvero a fini terapeutici sotto il controllo medico. Eviterei per quanto possibile di far passare il messaggio che le canne fanno bene alla salute. L'uso/abuso di sostanze oppiacee danneggia le cellule cerebrali, frigge il cervello. Ma se il male che provoca è minore di quello che va  a curare, allora ha un suo senso.


E infatti io inizierei a parlare di principi attivi. Intanto.

Sul controllo medico ho le mie perplessità.

Nel senso che lo trovo molto parziale. Come dicevo a nausicaa che ha aperto secondo me un capitolo interessante.


----------



## giorgiocan (27 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma le sostanze di tavor e zoloft sono molto diverse no?
> Stesso effetto con l'alcool? E altri antidepressivi?


Un capodanno, assai giovane, provai con un amico Tavor assieme a non so cosa (vodka? scotch?). Deludente, credo mi addormentai e basta. Ma ricordo bene che il bugiardino degli SNRI diceva che il consumo di alcol è sconsigliato per l'indisponibilità di dati statistici sugli effetti possibili.

Insomma, oggi non lo rifarei.


----------



## ipazia (27 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> buona serata a te , bisogna sempre ringraziarti per i tuoi interventi


anche a te. 

...e io mi imbarazzo col grazie...


----------



## giorgiocan (27 Maggio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Eviterei per quanto possibile di far passare il messaggio che le canne fanno bene alla salute. L'uso/abuso di sostanze oppiacee danneggia le cellule cerebrali, frigge il cervello. Ma se il male che provoca è minore di quello che va  a curare, allora ha un suo senso.


Il messaggio "le canne fanno bene" è falso, superficiale, pericoloso e pure stupido. E' però anche fazioso enumerare i danni relativi al consumo degli oppiacei - come di qualsiasi sostanza - senza un raffronto, per quanto possibile, con sostanze legali, consumate tutti i giorni da una buona fetta di popolazione e soprattutto ampiamente accettate dalla nostra cultura.


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Maggio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> L'alcol in buona sostanza è un altro attivatore.
> 
> Mescolare diversi attivatori produce attivazioni. diverse e spesso imprevedibili.
> 
> ...


Intanto g****e (non voglio imbarazzarti  )

Quindi, se uno va avanti con antidepressivi per un paio d'anni dovrebbe evitare anche solo la birra per tutto quel periodo?

Magari dipende da persona a persona?
Se uno non nota effetti strani?


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Intanto g****e (non voglio imbarazzarti  )
> 
> Quindi, se uno va avanti con antidepressivi per un paio d'anni dovrebbe evitare anche solo la birra per tutto quel periodo?
> 
> ...



Vabbè, aperte virgolette una mia amica chiuse virgolette prende antidepressivi da qualche mese e chissà per quanto li dovrà prendere. Si è fatta uno spritz o un paio di bicchieri di vino in qualche occasione, non cercava lo sballo, NON ha avuto nessuno sballo... magari allora la quantità di alcool che ingerisce è troppo piccola per fare chissà che? (faccina speranzosa).


----------



## giorgiocan (27 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Vabbè, aperte virgolette una mia amica chiuse virgolette prende antidepressivi da qualche mese e chissà per quanto li dovrà prendere. Si è fatta uno spritz o un paio di bicchieri di vino in qualche occasione, non cercava lo sballo, NON ha avuto nessuno sballo... magari allora la quantità di alcool che ingerisce è troppo piccola per fare chissà che? (faccina speranzosa).


Esatto. Ho un amico in farmacoterapia da molti anni (varie classi di antidepressivi). Un bicchiere o due di rosso, la sera, se li concede. Dice che problemi non ne ha mai avuti. Credo però che la risposta sia assolutamente individuale, quindi impossibile fare una regola. Chiaro che ufficialmente si consigli l'interazione di farmaci e alcol, visto che dati universalmente validi a proposito non ne esistono!

Comunque esistono eccezioni. Credo che i triciclici, ad esempio, con vino rosso e caffeina proprio no. Ma sarebbe un'informazione da verificare.

PS - L'amica delle virgolette fa bene a prendersi cura di sè.


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Esatto. Ho un amico in farmacoterapia da molti anni (varie classi di antidepressivi). Un bicchiere o due di rosso, la sera, se li concede. Dice che problemi non ne ha mai avuti. Credo però che la risposta sia assolutamente individuale, quindi impossibile fare una regola. Chiaro che ufficialmente si *s*consigli l'interazione di farmaci e alcol, visto che dati universalmente validi a proposito non ne esistono!
> 
> Comunque esistono eccezioni. Credo che i triciclici, ad esempio, con vino rosso e caffeina proprio no. Ma sarebbe un'informazione da verificare.
> 
> PS - L'amica delle virgolette fa bene a prendersi cura di sè.



Caffeina?!?!?! Cioè, esiste un farmaco che ti preclude la CAFFEINA?!?!?!?!

Argh!

Bè, se fosse il caso della mia virgolettata amica, glielo avrebbero detto. Immagino.


----------



## drusilla (27 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Caffeina?!?!?! Cioè, esiste un farmaco che ti preclude la CAFFEINA?!?!?!?!
> 
> Argh!
> 
> Bè, se fosse il caso della mia virgolettata amica, glielo avrebbero detto. Immagino.


Ma anche i formaggi[emoji15] 
Immagino si tratta di possibili remote interazioni, e come ogni medicina, si deve tenere in conto


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ma anche i formaggi[emoji15]
> Immagino si tratta di possibili remote interazioni, e come ogni medicina, si deve tenere in conto




I.... formaggi?

Ma scherzi? Sul serio? 

Sinceramente non mi pare proprio di averlo letto!


----------



## drusilla (27 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> I.... formaggi?
> 
> Ma scherzi? Sul serio?
> 
> Sinceramente non mi pare proprio di averlo letto!


Molti anni fa, non mi ricordo il nome del antidepressivo. Ma un elenco pazzesco di cose proibiti. Erano formaggi stagionati eh. Non seguita al millimetro.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Maggio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Eviterei per quanto possibile di far passare il messaggio che le canne fanno bene alla salute. L'uso/abuso di sostanze oppiacee danneggia le cellule cerebrali, frigge il cervello. Ma se il male che provoca è minore di quello che va  a curare, allora ha un suo senso.


E invece è proprio quello che si fa passare. Non in questo 3D dico in generale ed é una cosa che da genitore mi fa incazzare.
E il problema è che io passo per la rompicoglioni e La maggioranza degli altri genitori  per quelli moderni e che non fanno tutte a te storie.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Maggio 2015)

Io ho preso per anni ansiolitici in dose minime. Ora saltuariamente. L'indicazione è di evitare di bere alcolici e prendere i farmaci nello stesso tempo. 
Io non bevo superalcolici e non ho mai preso una sbronza. Bevo ogni tanto una birra e a tavola vino. 
Prendo l'ansiolitico ore dopo l'assunzione.
Una volta ho preso le gocce per un attacco di panico e passato l'effetto ho cenato bevendo una birra non pensando all'assunzione del farmaco. Era passata una mezz'ora l'effetto è stato un sonno mai provato e ho dormito tipo 12 ore. Mai ripetuto.


----------



## giorgiocan (27 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> I.... formaggi?
> 
> Ma scherzi? Sul serio?
> 
> Sinceramente non mi pare proprio di averlo letto!


Quoto. Sono questi (in fondo c'è la lista): http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antidepressivi_triciclici

Sono usati molto raramente, ormai. Praticamente quando non c'è risposta apprezzabile alle classi di antidepressivi meno datati.


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Quoto. Sono questi (in fondo c'è la lista): http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antidepressivi_triciclici
> 
> Sono usati molto raramente, ormai. Praticamente quando non c'è risposta apprezzabili alle classi di antidepressivi meno datati.



Ok posso mangiare formaggi e farmi di caffè 

Cioè, io ovviamente, ma anche la mia amica


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io ho preso per anni ansiolitici in dose minime. Ora saltuariamente. L'indicazione è di evitare di bere alcolici e prendere i farmaci nello stesso tempo.
> Io non bevo superalcolici e non ho mai preso una sbronza. Bevo ogni tanto una birra e a tavola vino.
> Prendo l'ansiolitico ore dopo l'assunzione.
> Una volta ho preso le gocce per un attacco di panico e passato l'effetto ho cenato bevendo una birra non pensando all'assunzione del farmaco. Era passata una mezz'ora l'effetto è stato un sonno mai provato e ho dormito tipo 12 ore. Mai ripetuto.



Mai notato... mi sa che è una cosa proprio personale...


----------



## Tebe (27 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mai notato... mi sa che è una cosa proprio personale...


Hj


----------



## Tebe (27 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mai notato... mi sa che è una cosa proprio personale...


<br>
<br>Hj


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> <br>
> <br>Hj



Assumi antidepressivi e alcool?


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2015)

Ops. ..hem...io...







:rock:






Ma figa...dove cazzo é la faccina cannaiola? 
Minchia. Non la trovo.
Jesus. 
Devo chiedere e Perplesso di mettermela in evidenza...
Mmm...
Ops 2.
Ma state leggendo? 
Jesus2. 
No, é che non  mi sono drogata eh? Solo che avevo mal di testa. Ma di quelli fotonici. 
Ho aperto la cassetta dei medicinali e ho trovato ...ecco...Ho trovato...
Oppio. Ma non mi piace.
Funghetti allucinogeni, ma nemmeno quelli...insomma...Ho troppa paura fifa  di vedere tipo film manga, Candy Candy vestita da mistress che insegue Lothar.
Lui nudo. Tutto filiforme,  come un manga appunto. E i capelli un po' a cresta scolpiti che svettano  in alto.
Se il trip dura qualche ora e ti fa passare il mal di testa fotonico allora ci puó stare, ma se ci rimani sotto?
E per tutta la vita ti vedi Candy Candy e Lothar?
Meglio fare un testamento biologico. Cioè.  
Sopprimetemi. 
Poi hashish cristallizzata ma...Pure lei...troppo volgare. Proletaria. Totalmente inadatta a curare il mal di testa.
Che volevo dire?
:canna:

Ma Jesus3. 
La faccina era la quarta della prima riga. 
Avevo pure scritto riga, righa. 
Meno male che c é il correttore automatico.
Si chiama Minervo. 

:canna::canna::canna::canna::canna:
Non era la quarta, ma l ottava.
la faccina intendo.


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ops. ..hem...io...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Quindi sei rimasta col mal di testa?


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Quindi sei rimasta col mal di testa?


Lol, come dicono i giovani!


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Quindi sei rimasta col mal di testa?


No.
Fortuitamente la mia vicina di casa che si chiama Grace, ha una pianta curativa di nome Euforia, dai fiori molto, molto profumati.
A fine estate prende  le cime e  le fa seccare in maniera assolutamente Bio nel suo essiccatore altrettanto Bio,  e quando sono secche le mette sottovuoto  per poi usarle sbriciolate e usarle per aromatizzare dei biscotti secchi da the, che risolvono inspiegabilmente ogni dolore.
Me ne ha offerti quattro e il mal di testa é sparito.
Pazzesco eh?
Chissà che cavolo c é lí dentro.




Stai bevendo?







:carneval:


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Lol, come dicono i giovani!


Tutti drogati quelli li.
Giovinastri.


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2015)

Tra l altro mi é venuto in mente che devo chiedere una cosa alla Matra in merito ad una cosa che ho letto nell altro 3d qualche giorno fa.
Incredibile.
Sti biscottini fanno aumentare anche la memoria.
Figata.


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> No.
> Fortuitamente la mia vicina di casa che si chiama Grace, ha una pianta curativa di nome Euforia, dai fiori molto, molto profumati.
> A fine estate prende  le cime e  le fa seccare in maniera assolutamente Bio nel suo essiccatore altrettanto Bio,  e quando sono secche le mette sottovuoto  per poi usarle sbriciolate e usarle per aromatizzare dei biscotti secchi da the, che risolvono inspiegabilmente ogni dolore.
> Me ne ha offerti quattro e il mal di testa é sparito.
> ...



Aperol e lambrusco


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ops. ..hem...io...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ho ribadito che stavo andando OT e non mi riferivo a questo 3D ho solo preso spunto. 
Dopodiché avrò poco senso del l'ironia ma non mi piace la leggerezza con cui si parla di canne e alcool


----------



## Eratò (28 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Intanto g****e (non voglio imbarazzarti  )
> 
> Quindi, se uno va avanti con antidepressivi per un paio d'anni dovrebbe evitare anche solo la birra per tutto quel periodo?
> 
> ...


A parte che ognuno di noi è diverso e presenta delle risposte individuali al assunzione di qualsiasi sostanza (non a caso i foglietti illustrativi dei medicinali son dei papiri) ad es.la stessa cannabis rende euforici alcuni ma ha un effetto diverso su altri,la associazione farmaco/alcool può portare ad epatotossicita in quanto sia farmaci che alcol vengono metabolizzati al livello epatico...


----------



## Eratò (28 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> I.... formaggi?
> 
> Ma scherzi? Sul serio?
> 
> Sinceramente non mi pare proprio di averlo letto!


Presumo che Tebe parlasse di una vecchia classe di antidepressivi,gli IMAO.Questi agiscono inibendo 2 enzimi la MAO-A (agisce nel intestino) e la MAO-B (a livello del Snc).Entrambi gli enzimi distruggono i neurotrasmettitori(serotonina,noradrenalina e dopamina)dopo che hanno agito.Inibendoli aumentano le concentrazioni dei neurotrasmettitori  e si ottiene l'effetto antidepressivo.Ma la Mao-A demolisce a livello intestinale anche  tiramina,una sostanza che aumenta la pressione ed è presente nei formaggi,nel lievito di birra,nella salsa di soia,nello yogurt...Inibendo gli IMAO l'enzima ,la tiramina non viene demolita e provoca delle gravi crisi ipertensive.


----------



## Eratò (28 Maggio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> E infatti io inizierei a parlare di principi attivi. Intanto.
> 
> Sul controllo medico ho le mie perplessità.
> 
> Nel senso che lo trovo molto parziale. Come dicevo a nausicaa che ha aperto secondo me un capitolo interessante.


Cioè?


----------



## Nobody (28 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> il mio medico però mi ha detto che le pillole non le vendono in Italia ma ad es. in Svizzera
> il medico di famiglia comunque potrebbe farsele mandare per i propri pazienti, in qualche modo che non so bene


La cannabis si può regolarmente acquistare in farmacia per farci delle tisane.


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho ribadito che stavo andando OT e non mi riferivo a questo 3D ho solo preso spunto.
> Dopodiché avrò poco senso del l'ironia ma non mi piace la leggerezza con cui si parla di canne e alcool


Me ne farò una ragione.


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> La cannabis si può regolarmente acquistare in farmacia per farci delle tisane.


Ma è depurata del principio attivo.
E al super vendono i semi di canapa, la Maria. È un ottimo integratore visto che è un seme oleoso.
E nei mangimi dei ...dei...quegli uccellini tutti colorati che si vendono, non ricordo il nome adesso, dicevo nei mangimi a semi sintrovano tranquillamente i semi di Maria.
Poi non so se avete notato ma ci sono un sacco di negozi che vendono proprio i semi, vitali, di canapa, di varie specie.
Ed è legale, per esempio.


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2015)

I canarini.


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2015)

grande e vero pericolo di questi tempi, alcol a parte, sono le droghe sintetiche


----------



## Nobody (28 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> *Ma è depurata del principio attivo.*
> E al super vendono i semi di canapa, la Maria. È un ottimo integratore visto che è un seme oleoso.
> E nei mangimi dei ...dei...quegli uccellini tutti colorati che si vendono, non ricordo il nome adesso, dicevo nei mangimi a semi sintrovano tranquillamente i semi di Maria.
> Poi non so se avete notato ma ci sono un sacco di negozi che vendono proprio i semi, vitali, di canapa, di varie specie.
> Ed è legale, per esempio.


Sei sicura? A me non risulta. So che ora viene ancora importata dall'Olanda, integra e col principio attivo.


----------



## Nobody (28 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> grande e vero pericolo di questi tempi, alcol a parte, sono le droghe sintetiche


Si, anche se per me il vero pericolo è la causa che spinge sempre più gente di qualunque età al consumo di qualunque droga.


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Si, anche se per me il vero pericolo è la causa che spinge sempre più gente di qualunque età al consumo di qualunque droga.


o alle varie dipendenze: sesso, gioco, rete etc


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> o alle varie dipendenze: *sesso*, gioco, rete etc


Vecchia frigida.


----------



## sienne (28 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho ribadito che stavo andando OT e non mi riferivo a questo 3D ho solo preso spunto.
> Dopodiché avrò poco senso del l'ironia ma non mi piace la leggerezza con cui si parla di canne e alcool



Ciao

in generale, gli estremi sia dall'una che dall'altra parte non sono mai buoni. 
Tu mi sembri rigida e estrema dalla parte opposta. È anche una forma di distorsione. 


sienne


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Sei sicura? A me non risulta. So che ora viene ancora importata dall'Olanda, integra e col principio attivo.


Si.
Sono sicura.
Non sballa.
È una tisana.
Poi si fa con le foglie, che non"sballano".
Sono le cime, i fiori che racchiudono tutto il THC.
Infatti si usano solo le femmine, le piante maschio che non fioriscono vengono uccise.


----------



## Nobody (28 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si.
> Sono sicura.
> Non sballa.
> È una tisana.
> ...


ma le canne non si fanno con le foglie?


----------



## sienne (28 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si.
> Sono sicura.
> Non sballa.
> È una tisana.
> ...



Ciao

è così. Sono i fiori delle pianta femminile. 

Ma mi sembra di ricordare, che ha due principi attivi. Uno è quello per uso terapeutico contro infiammazioni ecc. l'altro invece è l'aspetto psicotropico che porta sollievo ecc. ... non mi ricordo più. 


sienne


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Sei sicura? A me non risulta. So che ora viene ancora importata dall'Olanda, integra e col principio attivo.


Questa non la sapevo proprio! Hai delle fonti?


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Maggio 2015)

Non che abbia chissà quale esperienza, ma le canne non mi hanno mai dato effetti avvertibili. Sono già troppo sballato di mio, evidentemente.


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si.
> Sono sicura.
> Non sballa.
> È una tisana.
> ...


Ah, ecco.


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma le canne non si fanno con le foglie?


No, la ragazza sa quel che dice.


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non che abbia chissà quale esperienza, ma le canne non mi hanno mai dato effetti avvertibili. Sono già troppo sballato di mio, evidentemente.


Oppure ti hanno sempre rifilato delle sòle.


----------



## sienne (28 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma le canne non si fanno con le foglie?



Ciao

le foglie vengono o buttate o usate per vari prodotti come le tisane o anche nell'industria cosmetica. 
La parte che si fuma è il fiore. 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Oppure ti hanno sempre rifilato delle sòle.


Bè era la stessa roba che fumavano gli altri, difficile.


----------



## sienne (28 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non che abbia chissà quale esperienza, ma le canne non mi hanno mai dato effetti avvertibili. Sono già troppo sballato di mio, evidentemente.



C'è a chi non solletica più di tanto. A me faceva venire solo la voglia di dormire con una fame da lupo.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> C'è a chi non solletica più di tanto. A me faceva venire solo la voglia di dormire con una fame da lupo.


La fame chimica. Ce l'aveva questa mia amica. Io mai.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Maggio 2015)

Però è pure vero che se bevo una lattina di birra troppo velocemente mi fa effetto immediato.


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non che abbia chissà quale esperienza, ma le canne non mi hanno mai dato effetti avvertibili. Sono già troppo sballato di mio, evidentemente.


Ma infatti i maggiori detrattori della cannabis e di quelli che pensano siano tutte uguali, non se ne sono mai fatti una.
Poi quando dicono che la Maria è la porta d entrata per diventare un drogato da krac o comendiavolo sincrive quella robaccia, mi sento male dalla tristezza.


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> in generale, gli estremi sia dall'una che dall'altra parte non sono mai buoni.
> Tu mi sembri rigida e estrema dalla parte opposta. È anche una forma di distorsione.
> ...


Ti sembra rigida ed estrema?



Naaaaaaaaaaa, ma cosa dici....
Io non l ho mica notato.


----------



## drusilla (28 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si.
> Sono sicura.
> Non sballa.
> È una tisana.
> ...


OT: bene benissimo così si fa


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma le canne non si fanno con le foglie?


:triste::nightcrawler::sbatti::sci:

No.
Non hanno principio attivo, solo gusto.
Infatti vendono la tisana.


----------



## Nobody (28 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Questa non la sapevo proprio! Hai delle fonti?


Più che altro conosco bene una persona che con la prescrizione medica l'acquista regolarmente e la notte ci si fa le tisane.


----------



## Nicka (28 Maggio 2015)

Ma dipende davvero sempre da come le si prendono le cose.
Io qualche canna me la sono fatta ed effetti zero, forse solo un po' di sonnolenza. La mia migliore amica comincia a ridere come in crisi isterica, il mio moroso collassa letteralmente, sta malissimo, il suo amico se le faceva come sigarette e stava benissimo. Ovviamente parlo di canne fatte allo stesso modo e nelle stesse situazioni.
Così con l'alcool, ognuno ha tempi ed effetti diversi, anche a seconda della pienezza di stomaco e dalle quantità.
A me la cosa che ha spaventato davvero nell'effetto è stata la morfina, l'ho avuta pompata in vena una decina di giorni.
La gente che mi veniva a trovare poi diceva in giro che non mi aveva mai vista meglio e più serena...ma cazzo ci credo, pareva che fossi sempre in visione mistica.
Quando me l'hanno levata avrei voluto bestemmiare e sbattere la testa al muro.
Se si riesce a trovare il modo di rendere certe sostanze fruibili e legali a livello medico sarebbe veramente un'ottima cosa.
Del resto tutto ciò che è presente in natura è sempre stato usato per aiutare nel decorso di alcune malattie e simili.
E sempre del resto, la stessa pianta, può salvarti la vita o migliorartela notevolmente in alcune dosi, ma in altre può essere mortale.


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Oppure ti hanno sempre rifilato delle sòle.


C è anche una varietá enorme di piante, che danno effetti diversi in base alla concentrazione di THC e altrencose.
C è quella meditaviva, quella che ti fa dormire, quella un pochino più movimentata.
Insomma.
Gli ibridi si sprecano e anche come gusto variano molto.
Dal sapore di limone a quello vagamente formaggioso.


----------



## Nobody (28 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> :triste::nightcrawler::sbatti::sci:
> 
> No.
> Non hanno principio attivo, solo gusto.
> Infatti vendono la tisana.


ahò  manco le basi... e io che pensavo che le canne si facessero con le foglie :singleeye:


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> C'è a chi non solletica più di tanto. A me faceva venire solo la voglia di dormire con una fame da lupo.


La chimica data dalla cannabis è terribile.
Infatti sfruttano in medicina questa sua particolaritá per far mangiare e abbassarebgli effetti della nausea ai malati oncologici ed altri che non ricordo.


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Più che altro conosco bene una persona che con la prescrizione medica l'acquista regolarmente e la notte ci si fa le tisane.


Allora mi sa che non è il classico infuso alla canapa che si vende anche in erboristeria!


----------



## Nobody (28 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma dipende davvero sempre da come le si prendono le cose.
> *Io qualche canna me la sono fatta ed effetti zero, forse solo un po' di sonnolenza*. La mia migliore amica comincia a ridere come in crisi isterica, il mio moroso collassa letteralmente, sta malissimo, il suo amico se le faceva come sigarette e stava benissimo. Ovviamente parlo di canne fatte allo stesso modo e nelle stesse situazioni.
> Così con l'alcool, ognuno ha tempi ed effetti diversi, anche a seconda della pienezza di stomaco e dalle quantità.
> A me la cosa che ha spaventato davvero nell'effetto è stata la morfina, l'ho avuta pompata in vena una decina di giorni.
> ...


Stessa cosa... soprattutto fame, però.


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ahò  manco le basi... e io che pensavo che le canne si facessero con le foglie :singleeye:


Ti perdono.
Farò finta di non avere letto, e che questa conversazione non ci sia mai stata.


----------



## Nobody (28 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Allora mi sa che non è il classico infuso alla canapa che si vende anche in erboristeria!


assolutamente no, ci vuole una ricetta medica... che ovviamente ti rilasciano solo in base a certe patologie.


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> La chimica data dalla cannabis è terribile.
> Infatti sfruttano in medicina questa sua particolaritá per far mangiare e abbassarebgli effetti della nausea ai malati oncologici ed altri che non ricordo.


Nonchè per cercare di fregare l'anoressia.


----------



## Nobody (28 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ti perdono.
> Farò finta di non avere letto, e che questa conversazione non ci sia mai stata.


grazie, o clementissima e misericordiosa :carneval:


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Maggio 2015)

Esiste qualche piantina gentile e legale che aumenti la libido?


----------



## Nobody (28 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Esiste qualche piantina gentile e legale che aumenti la libido?


la zucchina... ma va saputa usare


----------



## Nicka (28 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Stessa cosa... soprattutto fame, però.


Su di me non ho notato moltissimo la cosa...mi piglia proprio la palpebra mezza chiusa e la voglia insana di un divano...


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> la zucchina... ma va saputa usare



hhahahahah!!!


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> "GLI ALLUCINOGENI devono essere sperimentati di più in medicina: potrebbero aiutarci a combattere molte malattie". La riabilitazione di Lsd e funghi magici contro depressione, ansia e dipendenze arriva da uno dei massimi pulpiti della medicina: il _British Medical Journal_. [...]"
> 
> http://www.repubblica.it/salute/med...chiatri_e_ricercatori-115353169/?ref=HREC1-12


leggo che si sono usate nelle dipendenze da alcol e nei casi di gravi traumi psicologici .immagino che il rischio sia passare da una dipendenza all'altra.del resto non è che con i farmaci tradizionali ci sia poi tanta differenza .
ribadirei l'assoluta precarietà e mancanza di competenze vere in campo psichiatrico.


----------



## Nobody (28 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Su di me non ho notato moltissimo la cosa...mi piglia proprio la palpebra mezza chiusa e la voglia insana di un divano...


con questa mia ex quando decidevamo di fumarcene un paio, prima ci compravamo un vassoio di paste assortite


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Nonchè per cercare di fregare l'anoressia.


Vero.


----------



## Nicka (28 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> la zucchina... ma va saputa usare


OT: ieri ero a fare la spesa, una ragazza salta su e ad alta voce dice "Amooooore!!!! Guarda!!! Ci sono casse e casse di zucchine!!!" Poi è come se si fosse resa conto e l'ho vista un attimo imbarazzata...credo che quelle zucchine non verranno utilizzate per scopi alimentari...o magari sì...dopo...

Quanto mi piace osservare la gente...


----------



## Nobody (28 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> OT: ieri ero a fare la spesa, una ragazza salta su e ad alta voce dice "Amooooore!!!! Guarda!!! Ci sono casse e casse di zucchine!!!" Poi è come se si fosse resa conto e l'ho vista un attimo imbarazzata...*credo che quelle zucchine non verranno utilizzate per scopi alimentari*..*.o magari sì...dopo.*..
> 
> Quanto mi piace osservare la gente...


che poi come condimento ingrassa meno del'olio d'oliva


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma dipende davvero sempre da come le si prendono le cose.
> Io qualche canna me la sono fatta ed effetti zero, forse solo un po' di sonnolenza. La mia migliore amica comincia a ridere come in crisi isterica, il mio moroso collassa letteralmente, sta malissimo, il suo amico se le faceva come sigarette e stava benissimo. Ovviamente parlo di canne fatte allo stesso modo e nelle stesse situazioni.
> Così con l'alcool, ognuno ha tempi ed effetti diversi, anche a seconda della pienezza di stomaco e dalle quantità.
> A me la cosa che ha spaventato davvero nell'effetto è stata la morfina, l'ho avuta pompata in vena una decina di giorni.
> ...


Quoto


----------



## gas (28 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> OT: ieri ero a fare la spesa, una ragazza salta su e ad alta voce dice "Amooooore!!!! Guarda!!! Ci sono casse e casse di zucchine!!!" Poi è come se si fosse resa conto e l'ho vista un attimo imbarazzata...credo che quelle zucchine non verranno utilizzate per scopi alimentari...o magari sì...dopo...
> 
> Quanto mi piace osservare la gente...


vuoi dire che le tiene nel comodino?


----------



## Nicka (28 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> che poi come condimento ingrassa meno del'olio d'oliva


E ha pure quel retrogusto che strina meno in gola rispetto all'olio d'oliva...


----------



## Nicka (28 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> vuoi dire che le tiene nel comodino?


Ma magari anche in frigo...per nuove ed esaltanti esperienze a basse temperature...


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> grazie, o clementissima e misericordiosa :carneval:


Prego.
Ringrazia le cime della  Buddah rose


----------



## PresidentLBJ (28 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> OT: ieri ero a fare la spesa, una ragazza salta su e ad alta voce dice "Amooooore!!!! Guarda!!! Ci sono casse e casse di zucchine!!!" Poi è come se si fosse resa conto e l'ho vista un attimo imbarazzata...credo che quelle zucchine non verranno utilizzate per scopi alimentari...o magari sì...dopo...
> 
> Quanto mi piace osservare la gente...


----------



## gas (28 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma magari anche in frigo...per nuove ed esaltanti esperienze a basse temperature...


non ci avevo pensato....
anche perchè fuori frigo si ammosciano prima


----------



## Nicka (28 Maggio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


>


Pivelle...:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (28 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E ha pure quel retrogusto che strina meno in gola rispetto all'olio d'oliva...


e tiene meglio le alte temperature


----------



## Spot (28 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> OT: ieri ero a fare la spesa, una ragazza salta su e ad alta voce dice "Amooooore!!!! Guarda!!! Ci sono casse e casse di zucchine!!!" Poi è come se si fosse resa conto e l'ho vista un attimo imbarazzata...credo che quelle zucchine non verranno utilizzate per scopi alimentari...o magari sì...dopo...
> 
> Quanto mi piace osservare la gente...


Io li trovo romantici


----------



## Nicka (28 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Io li trovo romantici


Romanticissimi...
A proposito di romanticismo mattutino...ora apro un thread, ieri era la giornata delle coppie strambe...


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2015)

:risata::risata::risata::risata:


----------



## gas (28 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Pivelle...:carneval:


donne di oggi......


----------



## sienne (28 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> leggo che si sono usate nelle dipendenze da alcol e nei casi di gravi traumi psicologici .immagino che il rischio sia passare da una dipendenza all'altra.del resto non è che con i farmaci tradizionali ci sia poi tanta differenza .
> ribadirei *l'assoluta precarietà e mancanza di competenze vere in campo psichiatrico.*



Ciao

si sta facendo molto. E si sta combattendo anche tanto verso i pregiudizi stigmatizzanti. Il vero grande problema. 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> *si sta facendo molto*. E si sta combattendo anche tanto verso i pregiudizi stigmatizzanti. Il vero grande problema.
> 
> ...


dici? per quello che conosco guardando in giro la gente viene "curata" per modo di dire con tentativi spesso infruttuosi e disagi infiniti per le famiglie


----------



## sienne (28 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> dici? per quello che conosco guardando in giro la gente viene "curata" per modo di dire con tentativi spesso infruttuosi e disagi infiniti per le famiglie



Ciao

miracoli in questo ambito, non accadano. Ma già provare a sollevare il problema di malattia psichiatriche per arrivare alla sensibilità e la conoscenza di cosa ne comportano è tantissimo. I disagi dei famigliari, spesso, sono proprio la mancata sensibilità della gente, che le spinge sempre più a isolarsi. La cosa importante è, che qualcosa si muovi. Ed era anche ora. 


sienne


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> leggo che si sono usate nelle dipendenze da alcol e nei casi di gravi traumi psicologici .immagino che* il rischio sia passare da una dipendenza all'altra*.del resto non è che con i farmaci tradizionali ci sia poi tanta differenza .
> ribadirei l'assoluta precarietà e mancanza di competenze vere in campo psichiatrico.


No, un vantaggio realistico rispetto ad altre soluzioni è che gli allucinogeni non determinano alcuna dipendenza se non quella psicologica (comunque blanda e infrequente). Se ancora ti riferivi all'articolo del topic.


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2015)

ho acquisito un certo scetticissmo a riguardo ma ben venga tutto ciò che può migliorare la situazione in genere, senza il minimo pregiudizo.ma (come è normale che sia)non leggo grandi sicurezze  nell'articolo 


giorgiocan ha detto:


> No, un vantaggio realistico rispetto ad altre soluzioni è che gli allucinogeni non determinano alcuna dipendenza se non quella psicologica (comunque blanda e infrequente). Se ancora ti riferivi all'articolo del topic.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ti sembra rigida ed estrema?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sono rigida verso gli eccessi.
Quindi non capisco chi si ubriaca. Birra e vino piacciono anche a me. Non ceno mai senza vino. Bevo birra se esco con le amiche. Trovo stupido a qualunque età e soprattutto da adulti trovare divertente pensare di uscire a ubriacarsi.
Per quel che riguarda le canne.mai fatte. Magari un giorno provo. Certo è che da madre di sicuro non do l'esempio.
Mio figlio ha provato l'ho trovato stupido e gliel'ho detto. Certo che è la sua vita e faccia come crede da qui a approvarlo o riderci sopra ce ne passa.
Non ho bisogno di stordirmi per passare una bella serata o un brutto momento. 
Poi liberi tutti. Ma che tutto sia "lecito" e "normale" secondo me no.


----------



## gas (28 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono rigida verso gli eccessi.
> Quindi non capisco chi si ubriaca. Birra e vino piacciono anche a me. Non ceno mai senza vino. Bevo birra se esco con le amiche. Trovo stupido a qualunque età e soprattutto da adulti trovare divertente pensare di uscire a ubriacarsi.
> Per quel che riguarda le canne.mai fatte. Magari un giorno provo. Certo è che da madre di sicuro non do l'esempio.
> Mio figlio ha provato l'ho trovato stupido e gliel'ho detto. Certo che è la sua vita e faccia come crede da qui a approvarlo o riderci sopra ce ne passa.
> ...


quotissssssimo :up:


----------



## Nobody (28 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> No, un vantaggio realistico rispetto ad altre soluzioni* è che gli allucinogeni non determinano alcuna dipendenza se non quella psicologica *(comunque blanda e infrequente). Se ancora ti riferivi all'articolo del topic.


con tutte le droghe però il vero problema è proprio quello... la dipendenza fisica dell'eroina ad esempio, si elimina in un paio di settimane. La dipendenza psicologica, a sentire ex tossici, può durare una vita.


----------



## lothar57 (28 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma infatti i maggiori detrattori della cannabis e di quelli che pensano siano tutte uguali, non se ne sono mai fatti una.
> Poi quando dicono che la Maria è la porta d entrata per diventare un drogato da krac o comendiavolo sincrive quella robaccia, mi sento male dalla tristezza.



Forse non lo sai ma puo'bastare uno spinello a bruciarti il cervello...


----------



## Nobody (28 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono rigida verso gli eccessi.
> Quindi non capisco chi si ubriaca. Birra e vino piacciono anche a me. Non ceno mai senza vino. Bevo birra se esco con le amiche. Trovo stupido a qualunque età e soprattutto da adulti trovare divertente pensare di uscire a ubriacarsi.
> Per quel che riguarda le canne.mai fatte. Magari un giorno provo. Certo è che da madre di sicuro non do l'esempio.
> Mio figlio ha provato l'ho trovato stupido e gliel'ho detto. Certo che è la sua vita e faccia come crede da qui a approvarlo o riderci sopra ce ne passa.
> ...


Lecito è lecito... la legge ne permette il consumo. Normale, molto meno, visto che la maggior parte delle persone non ne fa uso. Sempre che si voglia rapportare la normalità al comportamento abituale di una maggioranza... discorso molto pericoloso.


----------



## Nobody (28 Maggio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Forse non lo sai ma puo'bastare uno spinello a bruciarti il cervello...


se lo fumi dalla parte sbagliata...


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono rigida verso gli eccessi.
> Quindi non capisco chi si ubriaca. Birra e vino piacciono anche a me. Non ceno mai senza vino. Bevo birra se esco con le amiche. Trovo stupido a qualunque età e soprattutto da adulti trovare divertente pensare di uscire a ubriacarsi.
> Per quel che riguarda le canne.mai fatte. Magari un giorno provo. Certo è che da madre di sicuro non do l'esempio.
> Mio figlio ha provato l'ho trovato stupido e gliel'ho detto. Certo che è la sua vita e faccia come crede da qui a approvarlo o riderci sopra ce ne passa.
> ...


Beh, ma sono d accordo.
Non credo che ci sia tra noinqualcuno che ha bisogno di stordirsi di alcol o canne per passare una bella serata.
Spero che quella fase di sperimentazione, vista l età media qui sopra, sia passata da un pezzo.
O mi sfugge qualcosa degli utenti qui sopra?
Beh...con tutti i nuovi che ci sono può anche essere.


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Forse non lo sai ma puo'bastare uno spinello a bruciarti il cervello...


:rotfl:
E in base a quale reazione chimica?
Minchia. Una canna come l extasy. O il popper.
:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Maggio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Forse non lo sai ma puo'bastare uno spinello a bruciarti il cervello...


Madonnina bella aiutami tu.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Lecito è lecito... la legge ne permette il consumo. Normale, molto meno, visto che la maggior parte delle persone non ne fa uso. Sempre che si voglia rapportare la normalità al comportamento abituale di una maggioranza... discorso molto pericoloso.


Hai ragione lecito è il termine sbagliato.
In realtà a me sembra che chi non ne fa uso o non si ubriaca sia considerato non normale e soprattutto tra i giovani questo sono concetti che non devono passare.


----------



## lothar57 (28 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> E in base a quale reazione chimica?
> Minchia. Una canna come l extasy. O il popper.
> :rotfl:


sei ignorante in materia,chiedi ad un medico,poi vedrai se non conferma.......


----------



## Nobody (28 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hai ragione lecito è il termine sbagliato.
> In realtà a me sembra *che chi non ne fa uso o non si ubriaca sia considerato non normale e soprattutto tra i giovani questo sono concetti che non devono passare*.


Su questo concordo. Però non è proprio così, mia figlia non fuma e non beve e si trova benissimo anche con chi lo fa... credo che dipenda parecchio dal grado di autostima di un giovane. Se è ad un livello normale, finita l'adolescenza (in cui sicuramente si è più influenzabili dal gruppo) del giudizio degli altri su simili questioni uno sostanzialmente se ne frega.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Maggio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sei ignorante in materia,chiedi ad un medico,poi vedrai se non conferma.......


Ma da dove cazzo esci, puttana eva, sei un cazzo di minchione coglione, QUALSIASI CAZZO DI COSA CHE SCRIVI E' UNA CAZZATA APOCALITTICA, gatto disagiato scemo nel cervello, credulone coglione IGNORANTE DI MERDA SCEMO DEL PAESELLO. Ma chi cazzo sei, CHI CAZZO SEI? Se è vero che con una singola canna il cervello può andarti a fuoco TU CAZZO TI SARAI FUMATO TUTTA L'OPPIO D'ORIENTE DI MILLE VITE PER RIDURTI COSI'. Oh. Cazzo.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Su questo concordo. Però non è proprio così, mia figlia non fuma e non beve e si trova benissimo anche con chi lo fa... credo che dipenda parecchio dal grado di autostima di un giovane. Se è ad un livello normale, finita l'adolescenza (in cui sicuramente si è più influenzabili dal gruppo) del giudizio degli altri su simili questioni uno sostanzialmente se ne frega.


Si concordo. Infatti certo che te ne freghi. Vero che vieni vista come ET.
Vengo presa in giro io a 44 anni figurati un ragazzo che non si omologa al gruppo


----------



## Nicka (28 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> E in base a quale reazione chimica?
> Minchia. Una canna come l extasy. O il popper.
> :rotfl:


Minchia il popper...


----------



## Nobody (28 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si concordo. Infatti certo che te ne freghi. Vero che vieni vista come ET.
> Vengo presa in giro io a 44 anni figurati un ragazzo che non si omologa al gruppo


Ok, ma sai... il gruppo che conta molto a 15-16 anni, conta molto meno già a 20. mi vuoi vedere come ET? Alla fin fine, cazzi tuoi. Preoccupati il giorno che mi vedrai come Alien


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2015)

è comprensibile che da madre di un ragazzo di un'età che classicamente è a rischio influenze dal gruppo tu possa avere delle preoccupazioni , secondo me





farfalla ha detto:


> Si concordo. Infatti certo che te ne freghi. Vero che vieni vista come ET.
> Vengo presa in giro io a 44 anni figurati un ragazzo che non si omologa al gruppo


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho acquisito un certo scetticissmo a riguardo ma ben venga tutto ciò che può migliorare la situazione in genere, senza il minimo pregiudizo.ma (come è normale che sia)non leggo grandi sicurezze  nell'articolo


In linea di massima sono d'accordo. Per questo mi piacerebbe sapere più nel dettaglio cosa di preciso passa per la testa dei medici che caldeggiano l'iniziativa.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> è comprensibile che da madre di un ragazzo di un'età che classicamente è a rischio influenze dal gruppo tu possa avere delle preoccupazioni , secondo me


Il problema è quando non hai vissuto un cazzo e non sai un cazzo, essendo senza esperienza, ti si chiude il cervello e pensi che QUELLO sia il giusto vivere. E allora non è che guardi la reatà per quella che è ma tenti di piegarla a come la vedi tu. Una sorta di personale ideologia distorta.


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> In linea di massima sono d'accordo. Per questo mi piacerebbe sapere più nel dettaglio cosa di preciso passa per la testa dei medici che caldeggiano l'iniziativa.


anche a me


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ok, ma sai... il gruppo che conta molto a 15-16 anni, conta molto meno già a 20. mi vuoi vedere come ET? Alla fin fine, cazzi tuoi. Preoccupati il giorno che mi vedrai come Alien


Concordo anche su questo
Io sono sempre stata un'adolescente fuori dal coro anche a 16 anni
Mio figlio un po meno. Vedremo a 20 se non lo aizzo prima


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono rigida verso gli eccessi.
> Quindi non capisco chi si ubriaca. Birra e vino piacciono anche a me. Non ceno mai senza vino. Bevo birra se esco con le amiche. Trovo stupido a qualunque età e soprattutto da adulti trovare divertente pensare di uscire a ubriacarsi.
> Per quel che riguarda le canne.mai fatte. Magari un giorno provo. Certo è che da madre di sicuro non do l'esempio.
> Mio figlio ha provato l'ho trovato stupido e gliel'ho detto. Certo che è la sua vita e faccia come crede da qui a approvarlo o riderci sopra ce ne passa.
> ...


Con l'ultima frase ti contraddici. E, se posso permettermi, le due parole che hai scelto mi suonano piuttosto fumose. La legittimità sancita per legge è come sai variabilissima da un posto all'altro, e sulla normalità...è un problema del tutto nostro: gli animali che utilizzano di proposito sostanze psicotrope non sono "animali anormali" allora? Insomma, _normale _non significa quasi mai nulla.


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> con tutte le droghe però il vero problema è proprio quello... la dipendenza fisica dell'eroina ad esempio, si elimina in un paio di settimane. La dipendenza psicologica, a sentire ex tossici, può durare una vita.


Sì, ma l'eroina ha (non che possa testimoniartelo di persona) un livello di dipendenza psicologica indotta inferiore soltanto a quello delle sigarette. Nel caso degli allucinogeni, la casistica a confronto è ridicola.


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2015)

a proposito di animali; sai anche tu che ormai i veterinari comportamentalisti utilizzano principi attivi e farmaci che agiscono appunto sul comportamento del cane? 





giorgiocan ha detto:


> Con l'ultima frase ti contraddici. E, se posso permettermi, le due parole che hai scelto mi suonano piuttosto fumose. La legittimità sancita per legge è come sai variabilissima da un posto all'altro, e sulla normalità...è un problema del tutto nostro: gli animali che utilizzano di proposito sostanze psicotrope non sono "animali anormali" allora? Insomma, _normale _non significa quasi mai nulla.


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Maggio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Forse non lo sai ma puo'bastare uno spinello a bruciarti il cervello...


Beh, se ci metti la stricnina, forse anche sì. E' fumabile, la stricnina?


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sei ignorante in materia,chiedi ad un medico,poi vedrai se non conferma.......


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hai ragione lecito è il termine sbagliato.
> In realtà a me sembra che chi non ne fa uso o non si ubriaca sia considerato non normale e soprattutto tra i giovani questo sono concetti che non devono passare.


Qua ti quoto fino all'osso. E' questo il vero allarme.


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Maggio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sei ignorante in materia,chiedi ad un medico,poi vedrai se non conferma.......


Certo, e a masturbarsi ci si trova la mano incinta nell'aldilà.


----------



## Nobody (28 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Concordo anche su questo
> Io sono sempre stata un'adolescente fuori dal coro anche a 16 anni
> Mio figlio un po meno. Vedremo a 20 se non lo aizzo prima


Non fargli sentire troppo il fiato sul collo... è normale che a quell'età si combini qualche cazzata, non è così che si diventa tossici o alcolizzati


----------



## Nobody (28 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Sì, ma l'*eroina ha (non che possa testimoniartelo di persona) un livello di dipendenza psicologica indotta inferiore soltanto a quello delle sigarette.* Nel caso degli allucinogeni, la casistica a confronto è ridicola.


E all'alcool, concordo. Gli allucinogeni penso siano molto pericolosi per altri motivi.


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> a proposito di animali; sai anche tu che ormai i veterinari comportamentalisti utilizzano principi attivi e farmaci che agiscono appunto sul comportamento del cane?


Certo, soprattutto per l'ansia da abbandono e l'iperattività del cucciolo. E l'unico atteggiamento che mi si prefigura adatto è rispondere a calci in culo ad una proposta del genere.


----------



## Nobody (28 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il problema è quando non hai vissuto un cazzo e non sai un cazzo, essendo senza esperienza, ti si chiude il cervello e pensi che QUELLO sia il giusto vivere. *E allora non è che guardi la realtà per quella che è ma tenti di piegarla a come la vedi tu. Una sorta di personale ideologia distorta*.


Vero.


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Certo, soprattutto per l'ansia da abbandono e l'iperattività del cucciolo. E l'unico atteggiamento che mi si prefigura adatto è rispondere a calci in culo ad una proposta del genere.


comprendo


----------



## sienne (28 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hai ragione lecito è il termine sbagliato.
> In realtà a me sembra che chi non ne fa uso o non si ubriaca sia considerato non normale e soprattutto tra i giovani questo sono concetti che non devono passare.



Ciao

Chi fa passare questi concetti? 
I giovani in generale lo sanno molto bene, che NON fa bene l'eccesso e che può essere anche pericoloso. 
Se lo fanno ugualmente, il problema sta da un'altra parte. 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non fargli sentire troppo il fiato sul collo... è normale che a quell'età si combini qualche cazzata, non è così che si diventa tossici o alcolizzati


Non ho mai pensato che diventi ne tossico ne alcolizzato.
É normale lo so. É il ripetere che non lo é. Secondo me.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Chi fa passare questi concetti?
> I giovani in generale lo sanno molto bene, che NON fa bene l'eccesso e che può essere anche pericoloso.
> ...


Cosa intendi per eccesso? 
Si fa passare il concetto che una sbronza ogni tanto magari il sabato sera è una canna ogni tNyo non sono un problema.
E se il primo che si ubriaca nella serata con amici o ti fai la canna prima di andare a letto o mentre guardi la partita con gli amici sei tu, sei tu che fai passare quel concetto,


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2015)

I medici di lothar


----------



## Nobody (28 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho mai pensato che diventi ne tossico ne alcolizzato.
> É normale lo so. É il ripetere che non lo é. Secondo me.


Il ripetere comincia ad essere un'altra cosa.


----------



## drusilla (28 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> I medici di lothar


:rotfl:se non esistessi bisognerebbe inventarti!!!


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Il ripetere comincia ad essere un'altra cosa.


Gli adulti non ripetono? 
Non é che parlo di alcolizzati o tossici.
Se tu torni a casa storto 10 volte l'anno perché tuo figlio non dovrebbe farlo? 
Se il sabato sera ti fai una canna perché tuo figlio non dovrebbe farsela? 
Il messaggio lo passiamo noi adulti con atteggiamenti che a noi suonano "normali" perché dovremmo essere responsabili maturi e va a ragazzi che non sono certo maturi non parliamo di reesponsabili.


----------



## Nobody (28 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Gli adulti non ripetono? *
> Non é che parlo di alcolizzati o tossici.
> Se tu torni a casa storto 10 volte l'anno perché tuo figlio non dovrebbe farlo?
> Se il sabato sera ti fai una canna perché tuo figlio non dovrebbe farsela?
> Il messaggio lo passiamo noi adulti con atteggiamenti che a noi suonano "normali" perché dovremmo essere responsabili maturi e va a ragazzi che non sono certo maturi non parliamo di reesponsabili.


Certi si, certi no. Chiaro che in tutte le cose l'esempio vale sempre più di mille discorsi.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Certi si, certi no. Chiaro che in tutte le cose l'esempio vale sempre più di mille discorsi.


Quoto


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si fa passare il concetto che una sbronza ogni tanto magari il sabato sera è una canna ogni tNyo non sono un problema.


Ma infatti a quelle condizioni non vedo il problema. Il problema diventa l'identificazione con l'abitudine dannosa. Da quel punto di vista, molto meglio una canna saltuariamente che 10-20 sigarette al giorno (che sono considerate normali!). Come meglio prenderci gusto una volta ogni tanto col whisky piuttosto che bere 3-4 caffè al giorno. Credo siano dati praticamente oggettivi, no?

Il problema è quando non è una preferenza, ma un comportamento imposto dall'adesione a un certo tipo di comportamenti diffusi in un gruppo. Ricordo che quando ho smesso di bere ho perso il 90% dei miei contatti di allora, perchè quello facevano tutti. Ecco, questo secondo me è il problema.

Allora, siccome ti vedo lucida, mi permetto di suggerire il dubbio che anche scegliere la "virtù incondizionata" sia l'adesione a un modo di essere ed apparire. Suggerimento, non insinuazione, eh!


----------



## Nobody (28 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ma infatti a quelle condizioni non vedo il problema. Il problema diventa l'identificazione con l'abitudine dannosa. *Da quel punto di vista, molto meglio una canna saltuariamente che 10-20 sigarette al giorno (che sono considerate normali!). Come meglio prenderci gusto una volta ogni tanto col whisky piuttosto che bere 3-4 caffè al giorno.* Credo siano dati praticamente oggettivi, no?
> 
> Il problema è quando non è una preferenza, ma un comportamento imposto dall'adesione a un certo tipo di comportamenti diffusi in un gruppo. Ricordo che quando ho smesso di bere ho perso il 90% dei miei contatti di allora, perchè quello facevano tutti. Ecco, questo secondo me è il problema.
> 
> Allora, siccome ti vedo lucida, mi permetto di suggerire il dubbio che anche scegliere la "virtù incondizionata" sia l'adesione a un modo di essere ed apparire. Suggerimento, non insinuazione, eh!


Sicuramente si. Il problema di fondo è non far diventare un'abitudine certe eccezioni. Per questo, pagine fa dicevo che il vero problema non sono certe sostanze, ma il motivo per cui se ne diventa dipendenti.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ma infatti a quelle condizioni non vedo il problema. Il problema diventa l'identificazione con l'abitudine dannosa. Da quel punto di vista, molto meglio una canna saltuariamente che 10-20 sigarette al giorno (che sono considerate normali!). Come meglio prenderci gusto una volta ogni tanto col whisky piuttosto che bere 3-4 caffè al giorno. Credo siano dati praticamente oggettivi, no?
> 
> Il problema è quando non è una preferenza, ma un comportamento imposto dall'adesione a un certo tipo di comportamenti diffusi in un gruppo. Ricordo che quando ho smesso di bere ho perso il 90% dei miei contatti di allora, perchè quello facevano tutti. Ecco, questo secondo me è il problema.
> 
> Allora, siccome ti vedo lucida, mi permetto di suggerire il dubbio che anche scegliere la "virtù incondizionata" sia l'adesione a un modo di essere ed apparire. Suggerimento, non insinuazione, eh!


Virtù incondizionata ahahah
Cioè non ubriacarsi e non fare uso di canne è questo secondo te?


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Virtù incondizionata ahahah
> Cioè non ubriacarsi e non fare uso di canne è questo secondo te?


Mi permetto.
Non ubriacarsi equivale a farsi una canna ogni tanto.
Stessa cosa.
Con l'aggravante che è risaputo che l acol dia una dipendenza vera e propria. Psicologica e fisica.
Quella della Maria è solo psicologica, non fisica.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi permetto.
> Non ubriacarsi equivale a farsi una canna ogni tanto.
> Stessa cosa.
> Con l'aggravante che è risaputo che l acol dia una dipendenza vera e propria. Psicologica e fisica.
> Quella della Maria è solo psicologica, non fisica.


Non ho capito.
O hai messo un non in più o in meno


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se tu torni a casa storto 10 volte l'anno perché tuo figlio non dovrebbe farlo?
> Se il sabato sera ti fai una canna perché tuo figlio non dovrebbe farsela?
> Il messaggio lo passiamo noi adulti con atteggiamenti che a noi suonano "normali" perché dovremmo essere responsabili maturi e va a ragazzi che non sono certo maturi non parliamo di reesponsabili.


Non so, mi sfugge qualcosa. Premesso che in quelle condizioni non si guida e ci si fa accompagnare, cosa c'è di male a fumarsi occasionalmente una canna il sabato sera o a concedersi qualche birra in più? Non capisco se ne fai una questione morale...Il problema dei ragazzini semmai è ficcarsi - dritti o storti - in chissà quali casini, non di fumarsi la canna o di farsi un giro di rhum con gli amici. E allora quella della canna o dell'alcol può essere una complicazione. Da quel punto di vista allora, se la fumassero in salotto a casa loro che sarebbe assai meglio (ma guarda, non possono!)! Poi, se tu ritieni che i vizi occasionali siano così determinanti a lungo termine sullo stato di salute complessivo, io invece ho molti dubbi.

Se rileggi Ipazia, dovresti capire i limiti che vedo nel tuo ragionamento.


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2015)

E non un tebepensiero.
Poi se spostiamo il discorso su altre droghe, anzi LE droghe il discorso cambia e anche parecchio.


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Virtù incondizionata ahahah
> Cioè non ubriacarsi e non fare uso di canne è questo secondo te?


Non ci capiamo. Io parlo di scelta. Mi sembra che tu abbia scelto di non bere nè fumare. Una scelta definitiva, insomma (su cui non hai interesse o intenzione di tornare). Che per te può essere una scelta assolutamente adeguata. Ma è una scelta tua. Nei termini che usi tu stessa, è una scelta poco consueta, quindi poco normale.

Perchè la maggior parte delle persone utilizza sostanze, solo che per lo più queste sostanze sono legali. Se tu non ti concedi nemmeno un caffè, nulla da eccepire. Io ad esempio non ne bevo, e chi lo fa non perde occasione per farmelo notare. Ergo, anche a me sembra che consumare caffè sia normale, anche se io non ne uso.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non so, mi sfugge qualcosa. Premesso che in quelle condizioni non si guida e ci si fa accompagnare, cosa c'è di male a fumarsi occasionalmente una canna il sabato sera o a concedersi qualche birra in più? Non capisco se ne fai una questione morale...Il problema dei ragazzini semmai è ficcarsi - dritti o storti - in chissà quali casini, non di fumarsi la canna o di farsi un giro di rhum con gli amici. E allora quella della canna o dell'alcol può essere una complicazione. Da quel punto di vista allora, se la fumassero in salotto a casa loro che sarebbe assai meglio (ma guarda, non possono!)! Poi, se tu ritieni che i vizi occasionali siano così determinanti a lungo termine sullo stato di salute complessivo, io invece ho molti dubbi.
> 
> Se rileggi Ipazia, dovresti capire i limiti che vedo nel tuo ragionamento.


non ne sto facendo una questione di bene o di male
Semplicemente non capisco perchè, cosa aggiunge alla tua serata ubriacarti o farti una canna. e' un valore aggiunto?
Stare male per una sbronza vale la pena quando potresti passare una serata in maniera divertente senza stare male o perdere il controllo?
Ti diverti di più?
questo non capisco
Tralasciando la questione dipendenza o salute. 
Sembra che sia obbligatorio farlo. Questo contesto. 
Dopodichè ripeto che non sono astemia e che mi piace bere. Il giusto. Il di più lo trovo stupido.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non ci capiamo. Io parlo di scelta. Mi sembra che tu abbia scelto di non bere nè fumare. Una scelta definitiva, insomma. Che per te può essere una scelta assolutamente adeguata. Ma è una scelta tua. Nei termini che usi tu stessa, è una scelta poco consueta, quindi poco normale.
> 
> Perchè la maggior parte delle persone utilizza sostanze, solo che per lo più queste sostanze sono legali. Se tu non ti concedi nemmeno un caffè, nulla da eccepire. Io ad esempio non ne bevo, e chi lo fa non perde occasione per farmelo notare. Ergo, anche a me sembra che consumare caffè sia normale, anche se io non ne uso.


Stiamo parlando di eccessi non di non bere. Ma pensavo fosse chiaro


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> E non un tebepensiero.
> Poi se spostiamo il discorso su altre droghe, anzi LE droghe il discorso cambia e anche parecchio.


forse ti sei persa il mio post
Non ho capito cosa intendevi con quello precendente


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2015)

ho citato le droghe sintetiche che infatti possono essere devastanti alla prima assunzione ...uno prova lo sballo e ci rimette  il fegato, per dire


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> non ne sto facendo una questione di bene o di male
> Semplicemente non capisco perchè, cosa aggiunge alla tua serata ubriacarti o farti una canna. e' un valore aggiunto?
> Stare male per una sbronza vale la pena quando potresti passare una serata in maniera divertente senza stare male o perdere il controllo?
> Ti diverti di più?
> ...


Uhm, siamo completamente d'accordo su alcune cose e non ci capiamo per nulla su altre.

Proprio perchè non è obbligatorio ubriacarsi a morte per gustarsi un buon vino, non vedo perchè non si possa avere lo stesso atteggiamento verso qualsiasi altra sostanza. Legale o meno è una questione, dannosa o meno per la salute è un'altra.

Il tabagismo è in Occidente uno dei più gravi problemi per la salute, con numeri nemmeno confrontabili a quelli delle sostanze ritenute illegali. L'alcolismo è una piaga sociale assai peggiore, parlo sempre di numeri, rispetto alla dipendenza da eroina. E' vero che si fa informazione e prevenzione, ma queste sostanze continuano a rimanere disponibili, legali e ad essere considerate "normali". E infatti anche tu bevi con moderazione. Perchè non è legato alla sostanza, il problema. Ti conosci e sai quando fermarti.

Ecco, trovo sia lo stesso in qualsiasi caso. Poi ci sarà anche chi ci trova gusto a bere fino a star male, ma probabilmente a quel livello l'alcol è solo uno strumento. Quel qualcuno troverebbe il modo di farsi del male anche col rosmarino, ritengo.

Riesco a spiegarmi?


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2015)

ultimamente c'è questa  metanfetamina che ha degli effetti impressionanti


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> forse ti sei persa il mio post
> Non ho capito cosa intendevi con quello precendente


Paragoni una canna ad essere ubriachi.
Paragone non veritiero e poco sostenibile.
Farsi una canna è bere un bicchiere.
Sta a te poi ubriacarti o ammazzarti di canne.


----------



## drusilla (28 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> non ne sto facendo una questione di bene o di male
> Semplicemente non capisco perchè, cosa aggiunge alla tua serata ubriacarti o farti una canna. e' un valore aggiunto?
> Stare male per una sbronza vale la pena quando potresti passare una serata in maniera divertente senza stare male o perdere il controllo?
> Ti diverti di più?
> ...


tra bere come dici tu, uno o due bicchieri, e sbronzarsi, infatti c'è molta differenza. Se ti sbronzi, non cercavi la qualità, normalmente si fa con intrugli disgustosi, non con roba buona (e costosa) non ti godi quello che bevi, cerchi un effetto: di euforia, di togliere i freni (e adolescenti molto timidi possono usarlo per "farsi coraggio", te lo dico per esperienza personale)


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Uhm, siamo completamente d'accordo su alcune cose e non ci capiamo per nulla su altre.
> 
> Proprio perchè non è obbligatorio ubriacarsi a morte per gustarsi un buon vino, non vedo perchè non si possa avere lo stesso atteggiamento verso qualsiasi altra sostanza. Legale o meno è una questione, dannosa o meno per la salute è un'altra.
> 
> ...


Stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa
con la differenza che un bicchiere di vino mi lascia come prima di berlo, una canna no. Quindi evito


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Uhm, siamo completamente d'accordo su alcune cose e non ci capiamo per nulla su altre.
> 
> Proprio perchè non è obbligatorio ubriacarsi a morte per gustarsi un buon vino, non vedo perchè non si possa avere lo stesso atteggiamento verso qualsiasi altra sostanza. Legale o meno è una questione, dannosa o meno per la salute è un'altra.
> 
> ...


Ti spieghi benissimo.


----------



## Nobody (28 Maggio 2015)

Ci sono droghe sociali dannosissime come l'alcool e il tabacco ed altre demonizzate come la maria. Che abusata fa sicuramente male, ma che una tantum è più innocua del vasetto di nutella.


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa
> con la differenza che un bicchiere di vino mi lascia come prima di berlo, una canna no. Quindi evito


Chimicamente non è così.
Un bicchiere di vino ti può far saltare la patente con l acol test.
Quindi è evidente che non ti lascia come prima, e lo dice la legge.
Va a persona. A sostanza eccetera.


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Uhm, siamo completamente d'accordo su alcune cose e non ci capiamo per nulla su altre.
> 
> Proprio perchè non è obbligatorio ubriacarsi a morte per gustarsi un buon vino, non vedo perchè non si possa avere lo stesso atteggiamento verso qualsiasi altra sostanza. Legale o meno è una questione, dannosa o meno per la salute è un'altra.
> 
> ...


molto vero.
comunque per quanto riguarda l'alcol credo che ci siano anche questioni di predisposizioni genetiche


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Chimicamente non è così.
> Un bicchiere di vino ti può far saltare la patente con l acol test.
> Quindi è evidente che non ti lascia come prima, e lo dice la legge.
> *Va a persona. A sostanza eccetera*.


Questo è sicuro
ho visto mio figlio dopo una birra e dopo una canna
Direi che se non me lo avesse detto non mi sarei mai accorta che aveva bevuto una birra. Della canna era evidentissimo.


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo è sicuro
> ho visto mio figlio dopo una birra e dopo una canna
> Direi che se non me lo avesse detto non mi sarei mai accorta che aveva bevuto una birra. Della canna era evidentissimo.


E OK.
Ma minsembra che il  tuo discorso sia in questi termini.
Una canna non accettabile mai perché è droga, un bicchiere di vino ogni tanto insieme ad amici si.
Come se una canna ti rendesse un drogato a prescindere, mentre bere in compagnia non fa di te un alcolizzato.
Spero di essermi spiegata io ora.


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa
> con la differenza che un bicchiere di vino mi lascia come prima di berlo, una canna no. Quindi evito


Qui capisco cosa vuoi dire, e non vedo nemmeno giudizi infatti.


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo è sicuro
> ho visto mio figlio dopo una birra e dopo una canna
> Direi che se non me lo avesse detto non mi sarei mai accorta che aveva bevuto una birra. Della canna era evidentissimo.


Attenta che quando dici "una" canna, non sai quanto THC c'è dentro. Una canna potrebbe essere l'equivalente di 12 birre - per fare un paragone idiotissimo, per quello l'effetto può sembrare così enormemente più intenso. E poi ovviamente dipende da persona a persona.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> E OK.
> Ma minsembra che il  tuo discorso sia in questi termini.
> Una canna non accettabile mai perché è droga, un bicchiere di vino ogni tanto insieme ad amici si.
> Come se una canna ti rendesse un drogato a prescindere, mentre bere in compagnia non fa di te un alcolizzato.
> Spero di essermi spiegata io ora.


Non ci capiamo
Qualunque cosa rischia di farmi perdere in parte o totalmente il controllo per me è inaccattabile. Per me. 
Per altri no
Quindi quello che cerco di passare a mio figlio è la moderazione
Una canna ogni tanto, come dite voi, può anche starci. Per me è da idioti arrivare a casa con gli occhi rossi e lo sguardo da rincoglionito, con i riflessi rallentati. Per cosa?
Se la stessa cosa la procurasse il bicchiere di vino sarei della stessa opinione
Tralascio comunque che un bicchiere di vino al giorno e una canna al giorno dubito che abbiano gli stessi effetti alla lunga su una persona.


----------



## Spot (28 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo è sicuro
> ho visto mio figlio dopo una birra e dopo una canna
> Direi che se non me lo avesse detto non mi sarei mai accorta che aveva bevuto una birra. Della canna era evidentissimo.


Che poi anche in questi casi dipende
Una cosa è una birra, una cosa è un whisky a stomaco vuoto, che già può dare alla testa.

Per le canne stessa cosa. Gli effetti immediati dipendono da quanto e da cosa si fuma.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Attenta che quando dici "una" canna, non sai quanto THC c'è dentro. Una canna potrebbe essere l'equivalente di 12 birre - per fare un paragone idiotissimo, per quello l'effetto può sembrare così enormemente più intenso. E poi ovviamente dipende da persona a persona.


Appunto e allora perchè farlo?
Quello che non capisco è che valore aggiunto da una cosa che utilizzata non sa quali effetti può produrre. 
Sarò limitata io


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tralascio comunque che un bicchiere di vino al giorno e una canna al giorno dubito che abbiano gli stessi effetti alla lunga su una persona.


Uhm. Nella canna ci metti anche il tabacco? Perchè allora probabilmente fa più male la canna.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Uhm. Nella canna ci metti anche il tabacco? Perchè allora probabilmente fa più male la canna.


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Appunto e allora perchè farlo?
> Quello che non capisco è che valore aggiunto da una cosa che utilizzata non sa quali effetti può produrre.
> Sarò limitata io


Scusa, ma siamo in un loop. O non capisci o non mi vuoi capire. In una canna posso metterci la quantità di sostanza che voglio. Esattamente come posso scegliere quante birre scolarmi. Non capisco, non capisco, non capisco.

Il fatto che parli di qualcosa che non conosci, ti assicuro, complica ulteriormente le cose. Davvero, stai facendone una cosa enorme quando nei fatti non è così. Non esistono effetti ignoti per una canna, più di quanti ne esistono per una birra.


----------



## Spot (28 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


>


Nel senso che a lungo termine la sostanza più dannosa di una canna è il tabacco.


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Qualunque cosa rischia di farmi *perdere in parte o totalmente il controllo per me è inaccattabile*. Per me.


Ecco. Scusa, ma allora è di questo che stiamo parlando, mica della sostanza X o Y. O no?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Scusa, ma siamo in un loop. O non capisci o non mi vuoi capire. In una canna posso metterci la quantità di sostanza che voglio. Esattamente come posso scegliere quante birre scolarmi. Non capisco, non capisco, non capisco.
> 
> Il fatto che parli di qualcosa che non conosci, ti assicuro, complica ulteriormente le cose. Davvero, stai facendone una cosa enorme quando nei fatti non è così.


Più canne per tutti 
Va bene così?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Uhm. Nella canna ci metti anche il tabacco? Perchè allora probabilmente fa più male la canna.


mio padre è stato operato di cuore. GLi hanno detto che può tranquillamente bere un bicchiere di vino a pasto. non gli hanno consigliato una canna
Adesso io sono l'estremo da una parte ma fosse per qualcuno di voi bisognerebbe regalarla fuori dalle scuole perchè fa bene, allunga la vita
Da un eccesso all'altro


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ecco. Scusa, ma allora è di questo che stiamo parlando, mica della sostanza X o Y. O no?


DI QUALUNQUE SOSTANZA


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Più canne per tutti
> Va bene così?


Il mio parere?
Più "lasciarsi andare" per tutti! Anche usando soltanto la respirazione.


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> DI QUALUNQUE SOSTANZA


Esatto. Per te il problema è quello. Non c'entra la sostanza. Questo sto dicendo. Tu ritieni che "perdere il controllo" sia una categoria di "male". Giusto?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Il mio parere?
> Più "lasciarsi andare" per tutti! Anche usando soltanto la respirazione.


Sereno che mi lascio andare fin troppo a volte. Con cose che non nuociono alla mia salute possibilmente


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Esatto. Per te il problema è quello. Non c'entra la sostanza. Questo sto dicendo. Tu ritieni che "perdere il controllo" sia una categoria di "male". Giusto?


non "male", da pirla più che altro e non ne vedo una sola ragione positiva che mi porti a farlo


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sereno che mi lascio andare fin troppo a volte. Con cose che non nuociono alla mia salute possibilmente


Guarda che il fritto fa male pure lui!


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> non "male", da pirla più che altro e non ne vedo una sola ragione positiva che mi porti a farlo


Uhm. Curiosità? Esperienza? Divertimento? Indagine di sè? Il fatto che in natura infatti lo si faccia? Senza che sia obbligatorio nè sottragga alcunchè a niente e nessuno?


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Guarda che il fritto fa male pure lui!


vabbé....


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Guarda che il fritto fa male pure lui!


Ma non fa perdere il controllo, mi lascia lucida ecc ecc


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Uhm. Curiosità? Esperienza? Divertimento? Indagine di sè? Il fatto che in natura infatti lo si faccia? Senza che sia obbligatorio nè sottragga alcunchè a niente e nessuno?


Ho curiosità e mi diverto in altro modo


----------



## free (28 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Scusa, ma siamo in un loop. O non capisci o non mi vuoi capire. In una canna posso metterci la quantità di sostanza che voglio. Esattamente come posso scegliere quante birre scolarmi. Non capisco, non capisco, non capisco.
> 
> Il fatto che parli di qualcosa che non conosci, ti assicuro, complica ulteriormente le cose. Davvero, stai facendone una cosa enorme quando nei fatti non è così. Non esistono effetti ignoti per una canna, più di quanti ne esistono per una birra.


attenzione però da dove arriva, a cosa c'è dentro (un po' di tutto a quanto pare), soprattutto l'hashish, a me personalmente fa un po' senso


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non fa perdere il controllo, mi lascia lucida ecc ecc


E' qui che ti sbagli. O meglio, che non abbia effetti psicotropi (forse) sono pure d'accordo. Ma i centri del piacere coinvolti, credo siano più o meno gli stessi. Semplificando molto. Tanto è vero che anche il cibo crea le sue dipendenze, eccessi e patologie correlate. 

Bevi caffè, bevi vino e birra, ti godi il fritto senza porti troppe domande...insomma ormai sei peggio di me!!


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho curiosità e mi diverto in altro modo


Io sto immaginando l'espressione che hai quando lo pensi e scrivi, e non riesco a non rilevare una tassonomia morale. Ma magari sono prevenuto io, eh.

Poi, se devo essere completamente sincero con te, mi sembra di leggere tra le righe che "perdere il controllo" in qualche modo ti spaventa. Dall'inizio del discorso.


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ci capiamo
> Qualunque cosa rischia di farmi perdere in parte o totalmente il controllo per me è inaccattabile. Per me.
> Per altri no
> Quindi quello che cerco di passare a mio figlio è la moderazione
> ...


Ma quindi anche un bicchiere di vino è inaccettabile perché non tutti sopportano l alcol.
È questo che tu dici, salvando il "vino" perché a te non fa nulla e demonizzando le canne perché ne hai avuto una brutta esperienza
Io bevo un bicchiere di vino e non sono in grado nemmeno di camminare dritta, fumo una canna e non te ne accorgi.
Fai due pesi e due misure, in modo assolutamente personale e non realistico nemmeno veritiero

E sul discorso al figlio non entro innmerito.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Io sto immaginando l'espressione che hai quando lo pensi e scrivi, e non riesco a non rilevare una tassonomia morale. Ma magari sono prevenuto io, eh.
> 
> Poi, se devo essere completamente sincero con te, mi sembra di leggere tra le righe che "perdere il controllo" in qualche modo ti spaventa. Dall'inizio del discorso.


anche non tra le righe
Non capisco come non possa spaventare non essere in grado di capire cosa stai facendo e soprattutto non capisco cosa ci sia di divertente. Perdo il controllo in modi molto più divertenti 
Aggiungi che sono madre e che questi discorsi mi spaventano
Credo che non avere figli davvero renda tutto questo discorso più leggero.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma quindi anche un bicchiere di vino è inaccettabile perché non tutti sopportano l alcol.
> È questo che tu dici, salvando il "vino" perché a te non fa nulla e demonizzando le canne perché ne hai avuto una brutta esperienza
> Io bevo un bicchiere di vino e non sono in grado nemmeno di camminare dritta, fumo una canna e non te ne accorgi.
> Fai due pesi e due misure, in modo
> ...


No, probabilmente non mi spiego
Se so che un bicchiere di vino mi fa perdere il controllo non bevo vino. 
Non so come spiegarlo diversamente da come lo spiego. 
Non è la canna, è qualunque sostanza vada ad intaccare la mia testa.
So benissimo che una canna ogni tanto non da dipendenza, non uccide ecc ecc ma questi discorsi li possiamo fare qui su un forum. Quando li sento fare in altri ambienti dove vengono percepiti e rigirati a proprio piacimento per giustificare le cazzate degli adolescenti mi girano i coglioni.
Scusa ovviamente non ce l'ho con te


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> No, probabilmente non mi spiego
> Se so che un bicchiere di vino mi fa perdere il controllo non bevo vino.
> Non so come spiegarlo diversamente da come lo spiego.
> Non è la canna, è qualunque sostanza vada ad intaccare la mia testa.
> ...


Si. Ti spieghi.
Due pesi e due misure.
Nemmeno io ce l ho con te, ma con un certo tipo di pregiudizio in buona fede presumo, che tu hai.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si. Ti spieghi.
> *Due pesi e due misure.*
> Nemmeno io ce l ho con te, ma con un certo tipo di pregiudizio in buona fede presumo, che tu hai.


mi sembra di aver scritto l'esatto contrario


----------



## sienne (28 Maggio 2015)

Ciao

cosa si intende con perdere il controllo?

Solo con gli eccessi ho visto perdere il controllo. O l'assunzione di certi medicamenti con l'alcol. Ma sicuramente non per una canna ... se è per questo neanche con una tirata di coca o di roba, se vogliamo andare sugli estremi. 


sienne


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2015)

Probabilmente Farfalla, subisce un certo tipo di  pregiudizio "morale" che le fa credere che una canna faccia perdere il controllo mentre un bicchiere di vino no, perché magari ha visto qualcuno fatto a pezzi da una canna appunto, e non avendo mai provato segue il sentire comune di alcuni sull argomento.
Infatti ripete molto questo perdere il controllo sulle canne e non sulla alcol, dando (mi ripeto) per scontato che sia di verso ad effetto una canna da un bicchierozzo di vino.

Poi se mi dice che mette sullo stesso piano le cose, ovvero che entrambi non sono un problema se assunti con il giusto giudizio ed entrambi, stando quanto sopra, non ti fanno perdere il controllo OK.
Ritiro.


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2015)

Nel frattempo ho trovato qualcosa su quello che diceva Spleen sulla tisana farmaceutica di marijuana.
È fatta anche con le infiorescenze e da ricetta medica per alcune patologie.
Non lo sapevo ed è interessante.
http://www.farmagalenica.it/cannabis-sativa-bedrocan-farmaco-galenico-farmacia/


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2015)

Minchia, ma sono dei ladri!
Il ministero della salute ha imposto il prezzo fisso di 19 euro al grammo di cannabis!
Porca puttana.
Degli avvoltoi!


----------



## free (28 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Minchia, ma sono dei ladri!
> Il ministero della salute ha imposto il prezzo fisso di 19 euro al grammo di cannabis!
> Porca puttana.
> Degli avvoltoi!



vabbè ma chissà i preparatori illegali che ci mettono dentro (di tutto, a quanto pare)
non mi sembra paragonabile


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Probabilmente Farfalla, subisce un certo tipo di  pregiudizio "morale" che le fa credere che una canna faccia perdere il controllo mentre un bicchiere di vino no, perché magari ha visto qualcuno fatto a pezzi da una canna appunto, e non avendo mai provato segue il sentire comune di alcuni sull argomento.
> Infatti ripete molto questo perdere il controllo sulle canne e non sulla alcol, dando (mi ripeto) per scontato che sia di verso ad effetto una canna da un bicchierozzo di vino.
> 
> Poi se mi dice che mette sullo stesso piano le cose, ovvero che entrambi non sono un problema se assunti con il giusto giudizio ed entrambi, stando quanto sopra, non ti fanno perdere il controllo OK.
> Ritiro.


Rispiego per l'ultima volta
non ho visto nessuno fatto a pezzi nè da un bicchiere di vino nè da una canna
Credo che tra un bicchiere di vino e una canna faccia meno male il bicchiere di vino
sono contro abusi di ogni tipo e di qualunque sostanza. L'abuso per me è arrivare a perdere il controllo e per perdere il controllo intendo anche fare il "coglione". Sono profondamente a disagio con le persone sbronze o sotto effetto di stupefacenti di qualunque tipo
Ora ripeto il bicchiere di vino viene consigliato anche ai cardiopatici, mai sentito consigliare una canna per esempio.
Su 100 persone che bevono un bicchiere di vino e 100 persone che si fanno una canna voi che siete esperti in quanti casi si nota un cambiamento
Per la mia minimissima esperienza non ci sono paragoni.
Dopodichè tra ubriacarsi e farsi una canna so benissimo che è meglio la seconda. Come a livello di salute meglio una canna ogni tanto che 10 sigarete al giorno. Per quel che mi riguarda e per quel che cerco di trasmettere ai miei figli tra le due è meglio niente.
E in questo cerco di dare l'esempio
Poi mio figlio farà le sue esperienze ma non trovo nulla di divertente nel sentire frasi tipo "stasera mi ubriaco" o "ci facciamo una canna". Sicuramente un mio limite.
Poi un adulto faccia quel che crede, responsabile per se stesso. 
Dico solo che è un discorso che diventa pericoloso a seconda di chi lo ascolta
E sono anche un filino stanca di sentirmi dire da mio figlio, "i genitori dei miei amici se tornano brilli si fanno due risate, e le canne ogni tanto se le fanno anche loro". Come a dire che quella in errore sono io.
Sono andata come sempre OT, scusate


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2015)

Confermi quello che sto scrivendo.
Hai un pregiudizio sulla effetto delle canne in rapporto al vino, per esempio.
Nulla di che.
Il tuo pensiero è chiaro, era quello il nocciolo, che hai spiegato benissimo.
Ognuno ha il suo sentire e pensiero.
Non è un problema.

Peace&love e tanta cannabis o vino per tutti.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Confermi quello che sto scrivendo.
> Hai un pregiudizio sulla effetto delle canne in rapporto al vino, per esempio.
> Nulla di che.
> Il tuo pensiero è chiaro, era quello il nocciolo, che hai spiegato benissimo.
> ...


Boh allora potrei dire il contrario
Comunque è risaputo che mi esprimo male. 
Va bene così


----------



## sienne (28 Maggio 2015)

Ciao

però, se la maria è arrivata ad essere una sostanza proibita, è perché ha una sua storia particolare, visto che fino all'inizio degli anni 50 veniva prescritta per una serie di malattie. Da una parte per poter avviare nuovi medicamenti più efficaci secondo le case farmaceutiche (periodo del boom di tanti nuovi medicamenti) dall'altra gli USA con la propaganda che la ritenevano responsabile per una serie di assassini e stupri e che era un'arma dei comunisti ecc. ecc. i dettagli ora non me li ricordo bene. Ma è stata molto strumentalizzata per altri fini e così tolta dal mercato. 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Rispiego per l'ultima volta
> non ho visto nessuno fatto a pezzi nè da un bicchiere di vino nè da una canna
> Credo che tra un bicchiere di vino e una canna faccia meno male il bicchiere di vino
> sono contro abusi di ogni tipo e di qualunque sostanza. L'abuso per me è arrivare a perdere il controllo e per perdere il controllo intendo anche fare il "coglione". Sono profondamente a disagio con le persone sbronze o sotto effetto di stupefacenti di qualunque tipo
> ...


E questo è un discorso. E' tuo figlio. Il cazzo è che però tu lo estendi a chiunque. Perchè UN CONTO è educare i figli, UN ALTRO E' APRIORISTICAMENTE CHIUDERE A TUTTO PERCHE' SEI CHIUSA TU E NON HAI PROVATO MAI UN CAZZO DI NULLA. Non è che non sai spiegarti, è che pensi a cazzo. Coi figli ci sta quello che dici tu, perchè li stai EDUCANDO appunto. Cioè lo scopo è metterli in guardia/insegnare a discernere, ovvero ad avere giudizio. L'età è quella. Però poi per quello che riguarda TE, peggio che andare di notte. Un rinoceronte (non per dimensioni, ma per la pelle spessa) scemo.


----------



## sienne (28 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E questo è un discorso. E' tuo figlio. Il cazzo è che però tu lo estendi a chiunque. Perchè UN CONTO è educare i figli, UN ALTRO E' APRIORISTICAMENTE CHIUDERE A TUTTO PERCHE' SEI CHIUSA TU E NON HAI PROVATO MAI UN CAZZO DI NULLA. Non è che non sai spiegarti, è che pensi a cazzo. Coi figli ci sta quello che dici tu, perchè li stai EDUCANDO appunto. Cioè lo scopo è metterli in guardia/insegnare a discernere, ovvero ad avere giudizio. L'età è quella. Però poi per quello che riguarda TE, peggio che andare di notte. Un rinoceronte (non per dimensioni, ma per la pelle spessa) scemo.



Il discorso con i figli è chiaramente un conto. Anche se credo vivamente che informare sui vari tipi di alcolici come sull'effetto che può avere con zuccheri è fondamentale. Più che la propria opinione. Essere informati, è la metà dell'affitto.


----------



## Trinità (28 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Rispiego per l'ultima volta
> non ho visto nessuno fatto a pezzi nè da un bicchiere di vino nè da una canna
> Credo che tra un bicchiere di vino e una canna faccia meno male il bicchiere di vino
> sono contro abusi di ogni tipo e di qualunque sostanza. L'abuso per me è arrivare a perdere il controllo e per perdere il controllo intendo anche fare il "coglione". Sono profondamente a disagio con le persone sbronze o sotto effetto di stupefacenti di qualunque tipo
> ...


Sono d'accordo in toto con Te!
Non sottovalutare l'alcool, mai!



Joey Blow ha detto:


> E questo è un discorso. E' tuo figlio. Il cazzo è che però tu lo estendi a chiunque. Perchè UN CONTO è educare i figli, UN ALTRO E' APRIORISTICAMENTE CHIUDERE A TUTTO PERCHE' SEI CHIUSA TU E NON HAI PROVATO MAI UN CAZZO DI NULLA. Non è che non sai spiegarti, è che pensi a cazzo. Coi figli ci sta quello che dici tu, perchè li stai EDUCANDO appunto. Cioè lo scopo è metterli in guardia/insegnare a discernere, ovvero ad avere giudizio. L'età è quella. Però poi per quello che riguarda TE, peggio che andare di notte. Un rinoceronte (non per dimensioni, ma per la pelle spessa) scemo.


Se fosse come scrivi allora dovresti consumarla così
come si trova in natura, ovvero condita in una bella
insalata. Visto che Tu l'hai provata ed altri NO!
La droga fa schifo!


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Maggio 2015)

Trinità ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo in toto con Te!
> Non sottovalutare l'alcool, mai!
> 
> 
> ...


W l'internet.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Il discorso con i figli è chiaramente un conto. Anche se credo vivamente che informare sui vari tipi di alcolici come sull'effetto che può avere con zuccheri è fondamentale. Più che la propria opinione. Essere informati, è la metà dell'affitto.


Me ne sono già ampiamente pentita infatti


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E questo è un discorso. E' tuo figlio. Il cazzo è che però tu lo estendi a chiunque. Perchè UN CONTO è educare i figli, UN ALTRO E' APRIORISTICAMENTE CHIUDERE A TUTTO PERCHE' SEI CHIUSA TU E NON HAI PROVATO MAI UN CAZZO DI NULLA. Non è che non sai spiegarti, è che pensi a cazzo. Coi figli ci sta quello che dici tu, perchè li stai EDUCANDO appunto. Cioè lo scopo è metterli in guardia/insegnare a discernere, ovvero ad avere giudizio. L'età è quella. Però poi per quello che riguarda TE, peggio che andare di notte. Un rinoceronte (non per dimensioni, ma per la pelle spessa) scemo.


ma chi lo estende a chiunque? Per me puoi ubriacarti da mattina e sera e puoi farti 10 canne al giorno.
Io non sono d'accordo ma non è che giro per le strade demonizzando nulla
Adulto e vaccinato sono cazzi tuoi quel che fai
Può darmi fastidio passare serate con gente ubriaca o fatta di qualunque cosa?
E' un mio diritto?
Ma porca puttana, vedi tu se non posso avere una cazzo di idea diversa dalla massa senza passare per ottusa
Ma fatevi tutte le canne che volete basta che non lo fate passare come se chi non se le fa è cogliona. E che cazzo!


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2015)

Abbattetemi senza pietà, poi cospargetemi di barolo e datemi fuoco su una pira di cannabis.
Vi prego.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> *ma chi lo estende a chiunque?* Per me puoi ubriacarti da mattina e sera e puoi farti 10 canne al giorno.
> Io non sono d'accordo ma non è che giro per le strade demonizzando nulla
> Adulto e vaccinato sono cazzi tuoi quel che fai
> *Può darmi fastidio passare serate con gente ubriaca o fatta di qualunque cosa?*
> ...


Eheheheheheh?


----------



## Eratò (28 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Abbattetemi senza pietà, poi cospargetemi di barolo e datemi fuoco su una pira di cannabis.
> Vi prego.


:rotfl:....il Barolo a me se è  possibile


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma fatevi tutte le canne che volete basta che non lo fate passare come se chi non se le fa è cogliona. E che cazzo!


Nessuno lo ha mai scritto o fatto intendere.
Anche qui parla il tuo pregiudizio.


----------



## Trinità (28 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> W l'internet.


W la figa, non la droga!


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eheheheheheh?


Ehehe cosa?
Non è mica un problema tuo. Ti ubriachi sono che sono a disagio e stai pur certo che non ti dico nulla. Al massimo lascio la serata. Per me puoi continuare quanto vuoi


----------



## sienne (28 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Me ne sono già ampiamente pentita infatti



Ciao

Non è mai troppo tardi. 
L'esperimentare su come lo si sopporta fa parte dell'insieme. E può accadere che si esagera. Proprio perché non si conoscono i limiti. E a volte sono già dopo un bicchiere. Dipende estremamente da soggetto a soggetto. 

Io non bevo e non fumo la maria. Bevo solo in certe occasioni. Ma non mi fa tanto effetto, oltre a calmarmi tanto e poi mi viene un sonno tremendo. Ma questo l'ho dovuto scoprire. E due padellate di sonno me le sono prese. Ho passato una volta dopo una festa della spiaggia in Spagna la notte in spiaggia a dormire ... profondamente. 


sienne


----------



## Homer (28 Maggio 2015)

Trinità ha detto:


> W la figa, non la droga!


Perchè non hai mai visto una figa con una canna dentro....


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ehehe cosa?
> Non è mica un problema tuo. Ti ubriachi sono che sono a disagio e stai pur certo che non ti dico nulla. Al massimo lascio la serata. Per me puoi continuare quanto vuoi


Ma infatti il problema è TUO. Oh. TUO. Non capisci un cazzo per davvero. Mannaggia la troia.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Nessuno lo ha mai scritto o fatto intendere.
> Anche qui parla il tuo pregiudizio.



No no il pregiudizio è di chi da della cogliona perchè parlo senza essermi mai fatto una canna
Che comunque in generale, ovunque non solo qui se ne parli con estrema leggerezza non si può negare.
Che quando dichiari che non ti sei mai fatta una canna ti guardano come se fossi ET anche. 
Scappano sempre battute. Non è che una che non si fa le canne o non si ubriaca non si è divertita o le manca qualcosa.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma infatti il problema è TUO. Oh. TUO. Non capisci un cazzo per davvero. Mannaggia la troia.


Ma io ho detto che è tuo?
E' dall'inizio che dico che è un mio pensiero
Ma che cazzo vuoi?


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> No no il pregiudizio è di chi da della cogliona perchè parlo senza essermi mai fatto una canna
> Che comunque in generale, ovunque non solo qui se ne parli con estrema leggerezza non si può negare.
> Che quando dichiari che non ti sei mai fatta una canna ti guardano come se fossi ET anche.
> Scappano sempre battute. Non è che una che non si fa le canne o non si ubriaca non si è divertita o le manca qualcosa.


No scusa, se qualcuno ti ha dato della cgliona non lo ha fatto perché non hai mai privato una canna, lo ha fatto (credo) perché dai giudizi errati su una cosa che non conosci ma nemmeno per avere letto qualcosa seriamente tipo lothar.
Profondamente errati e ci leggi pure che si sostiene che farsele è cosa buona  e giusta.
Molto diverso.
I 3d sono tutti scritti, non è che non si capisce.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma chi lo estende a chiunque? Per me puoi ubriacarti da mattina e sera e puoi farti 10 canne al giorno.
> Io non sono d'accordo ma non è che giro per le strade demonizzando nulla
> Adulto e vaccinato sono cazzi tuoi quel che fai
> Può darmi fastidio passare serate con gente ubriaca o fatta di qualunque cosa?
> ...


Farfie, non preoccuparti che si capisce benissimo.
Poi io ti dirò che più vado avanti e più mi accorgo che una piccola percentuale di ottusità nel proprio bagaglio di genitore non guasta. Intendo che a volte bisogna continuare a fare il palo anche se qualche volta avresti voglia di piegarti e seguire la vite. Ma la vite deve crescere, e ha bisogno del palo.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> No scusa, se qualcuno ti ha dato della cgliona non lo ha fatto perché non hai mai privato una canna, lo ha fatto (credo) perché dai giudizi errati su una cosa.
> Profondamente errati e ci leggi pure che si sostiene che farsele è cosa buona  e giusta.
> Molto diverso.
> I 3d sono tutti scritti, non è che non si capisce.


ok sbaglio io


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io ho detto che è tuo?
> E' dall'inizio che dico che è un mio pensiero
> Ma che cazzo vuoi?


Segarti il cranio. Ma non posso. Tristesse.


----------



## sienne (28 Maggio 2015)

Ciao

c'è una bella differenza tra un consumo moderato e un consumo esagerato. 
E credo che su questo siamo tutti d'accordo. 

sienne


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Farfie, non preoccuparti che si capisce benissimo.
> Poi io ti dirò che più vado avanti e più mi accorgo che una piccola percentuale di ottusità nel proprio bagaglio di genitore non guasta. Intendo che a volte bisogna continuare a fare il palo anche se qualche volta avresti voglia di piegarti e seguire la vite. Ma la vite deve crescere, e ha bisogno del palo.


OT.
Adesso vado nel.3d di Danny perché devo chiederti una cosa.
Ci ho pensato un po e...si. Devo proprio chiedertela.
Fine ot


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Segarti il cranio. Ma non posso. Tristesse.


non posso piacere a tutti 
Me ne farò una ragione


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> non posso piacere a tutti
> Me ne farò una ragione


Eh no. No che non te la fai, no. MAGARI.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh no. No che non te la fai, no. MAGARI.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
sono odiata da metà del mio ufficio
Convivo con la cosa da anni 
Posso sopportare di non piacere ad estranei
mi interessa piacere, e che piaccia la mia testa a chi interessa a me


----------



## free (28 Maggio 2015)

comunque la cannabis può ANCHE essere una droga pesante dagli effetti allucinogeni, dipende tutto dalla percentuale di thc
se è molto alta, può essere pericolosa anche una sola canna (ad es. fatta con l'olio, molto concentrato)

e infatti nelle coltivazioni casalinghe si verifica la percentuale di thc contenuta per stabilire se c'è reato oppure no

morale: secondo me sarebbe meglio coltivarsela in proprio piuttosto che andare in giro a comprare possibili schifezze ignote ed eventualmente pericolose (che tra l'altro alimentano gli introiti di gentaglia di vario tipo)


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> sono odiata da metà del mio ufficio
> Convivo con la cosa da anni
> Posso sopportare di non piacere ad estranei
> mi interessa piacere, e che piaccia la mia testa a chi interessa a me


No, nel senso che se ti facessi una ragione in generale tendenzialmente conviveresti meglio con chiunque.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (28 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> comunque la cannabis può ANCHE essere una droga pesante dagli effetti allucinogeni, dipende tutto dalla percentuale di thc
> se è molto alta, può essere pericolosa anche una sola canna (ad es. fatta con l'olio, molto concentrato)
> 
> e infatti nelle coltivazioni casalinghe si verifica la percentuale di thc contenuta per stabilire se c'è reato oppure no
> ...


E' apologia di reato. :dito:


----------



## sienne (28 Maggio 2015)

Ciao

vorrei solo dire una cosa che ho osservato spesso. 
Essere severi con i figli è un conto. Ma in tutto bisogna fare attenzione di rispecchiare la realtà oltre a esprimere la propria opinione. Non sono per nulla scemi i nostri figli. Se ne accorgono subito se si fa allarmismo su un "nulla" e così si avviano a scoprire da soli. 


sienne


----------



## Trinità (28 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> No no il pregiudizio è di chi da della cogliona perchè parlo senza essermi mai fatto una canna
> Che comunque in generale, ovunque non solo qui se ne parli con estrema leggerezza non si può negare.
> Che quando dichiari che non ti sei mai fatta una canna ti guardano come se fossi ET anche.
> Scappano sempre battute. Non è che una che non si fa le canne o non si ubriaca non si è divertita o le manca qualcosa.


Non avendo mai fumato ritengo di non aver perso nulla 
sul bere potrei dire la mia e non sarebbe poco,
ma sostenere che la droga t'innalza a chissà quali livelli 
di vita vissuta, mi sembra una stronzata!
Cara farfalla, non mi sono mai fatto una canna!
Molti cannibali qua dentro si cagherebbero sotto se
proponessi loro di fare certe cose che io faccio normalmente.
La droga fa schifo!


----------



## Trinità (28 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> c'è una bella differenza tra un consumo moderato e un consumo esagerato.
> E credo che su questo siamo tutti d'accordo.
> ...


Ciao


NO!NO!



trinità


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2015)

Comunque il punto non era l educazione dei figli in merito alle droghe, era tutto un altro piano.
Giusto per precisare.


----------



## free (28 Maggio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> E' apologia di reato. :dito:



no

sono uscite parecchie sentenze che, valutando appunto caso per caso, hanno stabilito che non c'è reato se il thc è basso, poichè il bene tutelato (ordine pubblico e salute) non è a rischio

di solito 2 piantine e senza lampade rosse (e bilancini)


----------



## Trinità (28 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> sono odiata da metà del mio ufficio
> Convivo con la cosa da anni
> Posso sopportare di non piacere ad estranei
> mi interessa piacere, e che piaccia la mia testa a chi interessa a me


A volte mi fai incazzare, ma a me piaci un casino!


----------



## sienne (28 Maggio 2015)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> NO!NO!
> ...



Ciao

come no. 
C'è una bella differenza se ti bevi un drink o una tanica intera ... che scherziamo. 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Maggio 2015)

Trinità ha detto:


> A volte mi fai incazzare, ma a me piaci un casino!


Daje Trinità, SPACCA TUTTO!!!


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2015)

Trinità ha detto:


> Non avendo mai fumato ritengo di non aver perso nulla
> sul bere potrei dire la mia e non sarebbe poco,
> ma sostenere che la droga t'innalza a chissà quali livelli
> di vita vissuta, mi sembra una stronzata!
> ...


Due pire di cannabis e niente barolo.
Alcol puro diretto.


----------



## Trinità (28 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> no
> 
> sono uscite parecchie sentenze che, valutando appunto caso per caso, hanno stabilito che non c'è reato se il thc è basso, poichè il bene tutelato (ordine pubblico e salute) non è a rischio
> 
> di solito 2 piantine e senza lampade rosse (e bilancini)


Perchè nascoste allora?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Comunque il punto non era l educazione dei figli in merito alle droghe, era tutto un altro piano.
> Giusto per precisare.


Infatti io ho risposto solo su quel punto perché credo che distorca un po' il giudizio di chi ha a che fare con l'ambito educativo. A torto o a ragione, intendo.


----------



## Trinità (28 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> come no.
> C'è una bella differenza se ti bevi un drink o una tanica intera ... che scherziamo.
> ...





Tebe ha detto:


> Due pire di cannabis e niente barolo.
> Alcol puro diretto.


Se non fa nulla, bevetelo puro!
Un sorso alla volta, piano, piano......


----------



## free (28 Maggio 2015)

Trinità ha detto:


> Perchè nascoste allora?


le piantine?

le metti al sole sul balcone, altrimenti non ti cresce nulla


----------



## Trinità (28 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> le piantine?
> 
> le metti al sole sul balcone, altrimenti non ti cresce nulla


Non sono mai dove le vedono tutti.......
credimi!


----------



## sienne (28 Maggio 2015)

Trinità ha detto:


> Se non fa nulla, bevetelo puro!
> Un sorso alla volta, piano, piano......


Ciao

Ma cosa dici?
Mannaggia 

Sienne


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Adesso io sono l'estremo da una parte ma fosse per qualcuno di voi bisognerebbe regalarla fuori dalle scuole perchè fa bene, allunga la vita


Ecco, questa è istigazione a delinquere, è un reato e soprattutto l'informazione su cui si baserebbe tale assunto è falsa. Mi sembra che l'abbiamo messo in chiaro ad inizio thread. Non è ciò di cui stiamo parlando.

Scusa, ma a me sembra che sia tu ad andare da un opposto all'altro.


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2015)

Trinità ha detto:


> Se non fa nulla, bevetelo puro!
> Un sorso alla volta, piano, piano......


Sono astemia.


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ecco, questa è istigazione a delinquere, è un reato e soprattutto l'informazione su cui si baserebbe tale assunto è falsa. Mi sembra che l'abbiamo messo in chiaro ad inizio thread. Non è ciò di cui stiamo parlando.
> 
> Scusa, ma a me sembra che sia tu ad andare da un opposto all'altro.


Eh, ma continuo a dirglielo...
Si fissa su cose che nessuno ha mai scritto o pensato.


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> anche non tra le righe
> Non capisco come non possa spaventare non essere in grado di capire cosa stai facendo e soprattutto non capisco cosa ci sia di divertente. Perdo il controllo in modi molto più divertenti
> Aggiungi che sono madre e che questi discorsi mi spaventano
> Credo che non avere figli davvero renda tutto questo discorso più leggero.


Sull'educazione dei figli a questo genere di attenzioni, non credo ci sia da aggiungere a quanto ha scritto Ipazia. Rileggila. Non solo sul tipo di informazione, ma anche sul come proporre un informazione. Ricordi che quando si parlò di tuo figlio dicevo che un genitore dovrebbe evitare in qualsiasi modo di mettersi nella condizione di essere facilmente ritenuto inaffidabile, o è la guerra? Ecco, il punto è esattamente quello. E non mi permetto di aggiungere altro, soprattutto perchè hai ragione: per me è molto ma molto più facile dare aria alla bocca.



farfalla ha detto:


> Non capisco come non possa spaventare non essere in grado di capire cosa stai facendo


Pensa che io ci sono finito in terapia, per le mie manie di controllo!! Controllo che esiste solo nella nostra testa, poi. Chiaro che probabilmente nemmeno io andrei a fare certi discorsi a un ventenne senza pormi problemi...



farfalla ha detto:


> mi sembra di aver scritto l'esatto contrario


Il fatto è che quello che tu "fai" con un paio di bicchieri di rosso di qualità è esattamente quello che fa Tebe con un paio di canne. Esattamente. Senza postille.

Nel tuo immaginario, parrebbe invece che le due cose siano diverse.

Ma mi incuriosisce questa nozione di controllo "necessario" per stare bene. Non so se sia la stessa che propone Brunetta, che invece parla soprattutto di salute, mi sembra (e su quel piano non ho assolutamente nulla da eccepire, anzi!).

Comunque, a ognuno i propri vizi e virtù, ci mancherebbe.



free ha detto:


> vabbè ma chissà i preparatori illegali che ci mettono dentro (di tutto, a quanto pare)
> non mi sembra paragonabile


Sì, però così anche potendo scegliere il mercato illegale continuerebbe a sembrare conveniente. Non serve a granchè, così.


----------



## Zod (28 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ecco, questa è istigazione a delinquere, è un reato e soprattutto l'informazione su cui si baserebbe tale assunto è falsa. Mi sembra che l'abbiamo messo in chiaro ad inizio thread. Non è ciò di cui stiamo parlando.
> 
> Scusa, ma a me sembra che sia tu ad andare da un opposto all'altro.


Scusa, mi fai una sintesi su quale sia il senso di questo thread? L'istigazione o invito a fare uso di droghe leggere che tanto fanno meno danni di vino e sigarette? Il compiacimento che la medicina le sta valutando a fini terapeutici? L'auspicio che possa essere legalizzata? L'auto convincimento che non si fa nulla di male a fumare canne, nonostante sia vietato per legge?

In realtà il convincimento medico che va per la maggiore ultimamente, è che le droghe leggere non sono affatto leggere, e che rientrano nel gruppo di tutte le altre droghe. Definirle droghe leggere è sempre più considerato fuorviante.


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> però, se la maria è arrivata ad essere una sostanza proibita, è perché ha una sua storia particolare, visto che fino all'inizio degli anni 50 veniva prescritta per una serie di malattie. Da una parte per poter avviare nuovi medicamenti più efficaci secondo le case farmaceutiche (periodo del boom di tanti nuovi medicamenti) dall'altra gli USA con la propaganda che la ritenevano responsabile per una serie di assassini e stupri e che era un'arma dei comunisti ecc. ecc. i dettagli ora non me li ricordo bene. Ma è stata molto strumentalizzata per altri fini e così tolta dal mercato.


Conoscevo questa versione: http://www.luogocomune.net/site/modules/sections/index.php?op=viewarticle&artid=14

Prima del '37 la cannabis non era considerata nè pericolosa nè dannosa. E per "prima", intendo nei millenni precedenti.


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Abbattetemi senza pietà, poi cospargetemi di barolo e datemi fuoco su una pira di cannabis.
> Vi prego.


Io voglio stare sottovento rispetto alla pira.


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> No no il pregiudizio è di chi da della cogliona perchè parlo senza essermi mai fatto una canna
> Che comunque in generale, ovunque non solo qui se ne parli con estrema leggerezza non si può negare.
> Che quando dichiari che non ti sei mai fatta una canna ti guardano come se fossi ET anche.
> Scappano sempre battute. Non è che una che non si fa le canne o non si ubriaca non si è divertita o le manca qualcosa.


A parte che, escluso JB che da questo punto di vista non fa numero, nessuno ti ha dato della cogliona, capirai che se parli di una cosa che non conosci affatto sei esposta alle osservazioni di chi invece conosce l'argomento. Alcune delle nozioni che riporti sono oggettivamente false o falsate. 

Da qui, la conclusione che sarebbe giusto indurre le giovani leve al consumo di stupefacenti mi sembra sia sempre tua. E tra l'altro a me sembra che il punto di vista di Tebe sia diverso, e abbia a che fare col considerare "più o meno normale" chi consuma questa o quella sostanza (legale o illegale) rispetto a chi non lo fa.

Però è vero che non ci capiamo quasi nulla...


----------



## Zod (28 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Conoscevo questa versione: http://www.luogocomune.net/site/modules/sections/index.php?op=viewarticle&artid=14
> 
> Prima del '37 la cannabis non era considerata nè pericolosa nè dannosa. E per "prima", intendo nei millenni precedenti.


Beh nel 500 i medici avevano classificato il pomodoro come pianta velenosa...


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Maggio 2015)

Trinità ha detto:


> Non avendo mai fumato ritengo di non aver perso nulla
> sul bere potrei dire la mia e non sarebbe poco,
> ma sostenere che la droga t'innalza a chissà quali livelli
> di vita vissuta, mi sembra una stronzata!
> ...


Suppongo che a questa risponda JB, quindi skippo e ti metto in blacklist.


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Maggio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> (Domanda) Scusa, mi fai una sintesi su quale sia il senso di questo thread?
> (Risposta) Il compiacimento che la medicina le sta valutando a fini terapeutici.


Ecco la sintesi. Personalmente più che compiacimento direi interesse, curiosità. Il resto del post sono cazzate tue.


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Maggio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Beh nel 500 i medici avevano classificato il pomodoro come pianta velenosa...


Pensa!


----------



## Zod (28 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ecco la sintesi. Personalmente più che compiacimento direi interesse, curiosità. Il resto del post sono cazzate tue.


Purtroppo il messaggio che passa è che le canne non fanne male, che non fanno più male di un bicchiere di vino, che possono addirittura anche far bene. E che chi pensa il contrario è un bacchettone ignorante in materia. Eppure i medici sono tutti d'accordo sul fatto che facciano male e persino che sia sbagliato chiamarle droghe leggere.


----------



## Trinità (28 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Suppongo che a questa risponda JB, quindi skippo e ti metto in blacklist.


Ripeto che si CAGHEREBBERO SOTTO! AhAhAhAhAh!


----------



## Trinità (28 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Ma cosa dici?
> Mannaggia
> ...


Ciao


l'alcool fa male anche in piccole quantità!
Porca mucca!



trinità


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Sì, però così anche potendo scegliere il mercato illegale continuerebbe a sembrare conveniente. Non serve a granchè, così.


Infatti.
Tra l altro la marijuana é sempre stata cara in confronto all hashish,  proprio perché la prima per quante mutazioni tu possa farne, le fai con altre piante, ibridandole in maniera scientifica e facendo prove di gusto,  thc,  resistenza alle malattie ( i pesticidi rovinano il sapore è quindi nessuno te la compra).
Sono cose vive e ti devi fare un gran culo per avere un prodotto bilanciato in tutto.
L hashish invece lo puoi mescolare con qualsiasi cosa  e quando dico qualsiasi, dico davvero anche la merda e quindi costa molto meno, perché la mischiano anche con la cocaina per farti avere uno sballo da raccapriccio dove davvero non sai nemmeno piú chi sei per ore. 
Ma mettendo il prezzo di Stato a 19 euro al grammo vuol dire solo una cosa.
Che qualcuno ci sta guadagnando alla grande, visto che la Maria sembra venduta allo stato italiano per 9 euro al grammo.
E non mi stupirei se quello che si intasca la mazzetta sia uno che sbraita in chiaro contro le droghe tutte.

Con il tablet faccio una fatica boia a scrivere in senso compiuto.
Spero di essermi piú o meno spiegata. 
:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Io voglio stare sottovento rispetto alla pira.


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Purtroppo il messaggio che passa è che le canne non fanne male, che non fanno più male di un bicchiere di vino, che possono addirittura anche far bene. E che chi pensa il contrario è un bacchettone ignorante in materia. Eppure i medici sono tutti d'accordo sul fatto che facciano male e persino che sia sbagliato chiamarle droghe leggere.


Cospargetemi di Barolo,  alcol puro e Chanel n°5 poi bruciatemi da tre pire, due di Maria e una di Funghetti allucinogeni essiccati.


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Con il tablet faccio una fatica boia a scrivere in senso compiuto.


Con gli altri device, invece, viaggi che neanche Umberto Eco.


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Cospargetemi di Barolo,  alcol puro e Chanel n°5 poi bruciatemi da tre pire, due di Maria e una di Funghetti allucinogeni essiccati.


Che ci vuoi fare? I medici gli parlano!



PS - Mi sa che i funghi così si sciupano e basta.


----------



## sienne (28 Maggio 2015)

Ciao

a 15 minuti d'auto, dalle mie parti, nascono i funghetti allucinogeni ... 
verso settembre le colline si riempiono di gente da ogni dove per raccoglierli ... 


sienne


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> a 15 minuti d'auto, dalle mie parti, nascono i funghetti allucinogeni ...
> verso settembre le colline si riempiono di gente da ogni dove per raccoglierli ...


Tu non provocare!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> a 15 minuti d'auto, dalle mie parti, nascono i funghetti allucinogeni ...
> verso settembre le colline si riempiono di gente da ogni dove per raccoglierli ...
> ...


E tu?


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Maggio 2015)

Insomma, si evince che della sperimentazione di allucinogeni biologici e sintetici nella psicoterapia e nel trattamento dei disturbi psichiatrici, più di tanto non ce ne cale. Tutt'al più una curiosa novità.

Allora, dico io, la prossima volta apritevi un thread sugli abusi di erba, tabacco, alcol e fritto misto per gli affaracci vostri!!


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> a 15 minuti d'auto, dalle mie parti, nascono i funghetti allucinogeni ...
> verso settembre le colline si riempiono di gente da ogni dove per raccoglierli ...
> ...


il diavolo sulle colline...avrebbe detto un noto depresso


----------



## Eratò (28 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Insomma, si evince che della sperimentazione di allucinogeni biologici e sintetici nella psicoterapia e nel trattamento dei disturbi psichiatrici, più di tanto non ce ne cale. Tutt'al più una curiosa novità.
> 
> Allora, dico io, la prossima volta apritevi un thread sugli abusi di erba, tabacco, alcol e fritto misto per gli affaracci vostri!!


Io sono per la sperimentazione.È così che son stati scoperti i farmaci per la terapia sintomatica dei disturbi mentali e la clorpromazina ne è l'esempio...


----------



## sienne (28 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E tu?



Si, sono andata a funghetti. Vale la pena già solo per i cavalli che ci sono. 
Bellissimo.


----------



## sienne (28 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> il diavolo sulle colline...avrebbe detto un noto depresso



Ciao

devo riflettere, non ci arrivo ... 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Si, sono andata a funghetti. Vale la pena già solo per i cavalli che ci sono.
> Bellissimo.


Vabbè, e cosa ne hai fatto dei funghetti trovati?


----------



## Eratò (28 Maggio 2015)

Che poi l'argomento era la sperimentazione?Ho l'Alzheimer giovanile ormai....


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Che poi l'argomento era la sperimentazione?Ho l'Alzheimer giovanile ormai....


Almeno tu sei giovane! 

Comunque sì, l'argomento era quello. Poi ha trionfato la piazza.


----------



## Eratò (28 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Almeno tu sei giovane!
> 
> Comunque sì, l'argomento era quello. Poi ha trionfato la piazza.


"Si smette di essere giovani quando si smette di ridere"...E sei giovane anche tu a meno che tu non abbia 80 anni


----------



## sienne (28 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, e cosa ne hai fatto dei funghetti trovati?



JB, e che vuoi che abbia fatto. Seccati e messi da parte.


----------



## Eratò (28 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> JB, e che vuoi che abbia fatto. Seccati e messi da parte.


2 belle tagliatelle ai funghi anche...


----------



## sienne (28 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> 2 belle tagliatelle ai funghi anche...



Ciao

 ... pssss


sienne


----------



## Eratò (28 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ... pssss
> 
> ...


Oh yeah!!!:rotfl:"L'altro giorno mi son magnata 2 tagliatelle ai funghi da Sienne tanto buone da vedere i colori"!


----------



## free (28 Maggio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Scusa, mi fai una sintesi su quale sia il senso di questo thread? L'istigazione o invito a fare uso di droghe leggere che tanto fanno meno danni di vino e sigarette? Il compiacimento che la medicina le sta valutando a fini terapeutici? L'auspicio che possa essere legalizzata? L'auto convincimento che non si fa nulla di male a fumare canne, nonostante sia vietato per legge?
> 
> *In realtà il convincimento medico che va per la maggiore ultimamente, è che le droghe leggere non sono affatto leggere, e che rientrano nel gruppo di tutte le altre droghe. Definirle droghe leggere è sempre più considerato fuorviante*.


no, non è vero
la maria con thc alto c'era anche prima, direi da secoli, solo che la maria hanno cominciato a studiarla e studiarne gli effetti diciamo dagli anni 60 in poi, ed allora la maria più diffusa era quella con thc basso
dipende tutto dal thc
ripeto: anche una sola canna può sballare di brutto, DIPENDE


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> devo riflettere, non ci arrivo ...
> 
> ...


il riferimento è a cesare pavese


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> 2 belle tagliatelle ai funghi anche...


Buone! Io preparo le tagliatelle casalinghe, voi pensate al sugo!


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> il riferimento è a cesare pavese


Usti. Abbiamo qualcosa in comune. Paura.


----------



## ipazia (28 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Cioè?


Il "cioè'" era riferito al controllo medico? 

Ho perplessità nel senso che affidarsi al "controllo medico" per dire che le sostanze le si sta assumendo in controllo, nella mia esperienza, è fuorviante. 

Il medico, non di base si spera ma spesso avviene esattamente così purtroppo, prescrive sostanza e quantitativo. 

Che poi viene dato in gestione a chi la sostanza la utilizza. 
Ed è in questo passaggio che la questione di "controllo" mi cade. 

Nel senso che l'utilizzatore la sostanza se la gestisce e il controllo si basa sulla fiducia nella sua gestione. 
Spesso e volentieri l'utilizzatore fa i suoi pasticci. 

Quindi parlare di controllo medico secondo me significa parlare di controllo della prescrizione. E poi fermarsi lì. 

Perchè raccontarsi che si possa andare oltre e che questo significhi sicurezza, la vedo ben difficile. 

Un utilizzatore di sostanza è controllabile nella prescrizione, quello che combina poi durante l'utilizzo è pura fede nel buon senso e nella presenza dell'utilizzatore stesso. 

E anche nelle strutture, per esperienza diretta, mi sento di poter affermare che chi vuole pastroccare lo può tranquillamente fare. Senza troppi problemi di controllo.


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> 2 belle tagliatelle ai funghi anche...


No, troppo amari.
Davvero troppo.
Dicono


----------



## ipazia (28 Maggio 2015)

Di tutto il resto ho letto della pira di tebe...sarei interessata a partecipare all'evento se possibile 

C'è un libro datato, ma interessantissimo, "generazione in ecstasy" scritto da una sociologa che aveva svolto in ricerca-azione una raccolta dati rispetto alle modalità di consumo e alla tipologia di consumatori. 

Aveva costruito una rappresentazione simpatica dell'andamento del consumo. Per divertimento. 

E l'immagine che lei aveva creato era quella di una caramella. 

Ai due estremi c'erano le posizioni opposte: forti consumatori e non consumatori. 

Nella parte centrale, la caramella, stava la maggior parte dei consumatori. Distribuiti in tutte le fasce sociali indifferentemente dal grado di cultura, istruzione, provenienza socio- economica. 

Il target di età andava, mi pare , dai 13 ai 20 anni circa. 

La riflessione interessante, secondo me, era proprio la diffusione "semplice" del consumo. 

E la distanza di percezione fra chi consumava e chi non consumava. 

E questo dato è interessante proprio per evidenziare la povertà informativa a riguardo. 

Credo esistano una marea di stereotipi e di suddivisione farlocche. 

Le canne fanno più male dell'alcol. 
sostanze leggere e sostanze pesanti. 

Stereotipi fondamentalmente. 

Le sostanze provocano attivazioni diverse. 

E paragonare attivazioni diverse, che significa attivazioni di aree diverse dell'organismo, è come paragonare mele e patate e chiedersi la differenza. E' una domanda fuorviante. Sono semplicemente cose diverse. 

Sostanze leggere e sostanze pesanti....cosa significa leggero e pesante?

Chi misura? e in base a quale parametro?

Stiracchiando la questione potrei dire che i peggiori consumatori che io abbia mai incontrato sono coloro i quali abusano di alcol. E come dipendenza, nella mia esperienza è peggio dell'eroina. 

Ma direi comunque una cazzata. Sono sostanze profondamente diverse. Con effetti diversi.

Fra l'altro parlando di sostanze si tralascia sempre di parlare della soggettività dell'effetto. 

La stessa persona, che assume la stessa sostanza, nello stesso quantitativo potrebbe avere effetti diversi anche solo per una variazione del tono dell'umore.

Con gli allucinogeni questo è particolarmente evidente. 

Il punto però è che le sostanze psico-attive, e non droghe!!!, sono appunto psico-attive. 

Cioè attivano aree interessanti dal punto di vista del miglioramento della qualità della vita in situazioni di disagio. 

Certo è che, se l'immaginario rimane legato ai ragazzini nel parchetto che si sparano canne a raffica, diventa complesso pensarne un utilizzo medico o consapevole. 

Ho fatto un minestrone


----------



## ipazia (28 Maggio 2015)

[video=youtube;CANBdLJSTog]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CANBdLJSTog[/video]

Questo è bellissimo!!!


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Maggio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Questo è bellissimo!!!


Intramontabile!


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Maggio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> E la distanza di percezione fra chi consumava e chi non consumava.


Ecco. Oggi abbiamo discusso di questo, fondamentalmente.


----------



## ipazia (28 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Intramontabile!


Sì! Assolutamente intramontabile!


----------



## ipazia (28 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ecco. Oggi abbiamo discusso di questo, fondamentalmente.


Ah!! quindi si è oscillato fra gli estremi della caramella, senza assaggiarne neanche un pezzettino!!


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Maggio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ah!! quindi si è oscillato fra gli estremi della caramella, senza assaggiarne neanche un pezzettino!!


Già sembrava di stare in trincea così!


----------



## ipazia (28 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Già sembrava di stare in trincea così!


Magari con la caramella finiva a peace &love!! :carneval:




E' che la vedo dura parlare di percezione di stati alterati della percezione escludendo uno stato o l'altro.


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Magari con la caramella finiva a peace &love!! :carneval:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ti informo che sono arrivata alla terza pira.
E mettiti in coda.


----------



## ipazia (29 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ti informo che sono arrivata alla terza pira.
> E mettiti in coda.


Usti!!

.....

.....

non vedo la coda.....già dispercepisco!


----------



## sienne (29 Maggio 2015)

Ciao

mi sono ricordata ... proprio parlando di funghetti e prima quando ho preparato i vasetti con dei peperoncini. 

Nel gruppo di sostegno che ho frequentato per un po' con persone affette con malattie diverse, vi era una vecchietta in effetti che una volta parlando degli effetti collaterali ... pesantissime, aveva trovato la soluzione con la maria sott'olio. Lei usava poi qualche goccia di olio. All'epoca non ci avevo fatto caso, perché molti cercavano sollievo in varie cose, come seguendo la medicina cinese con degli intrugli di erbe, ad esempio. 


sienne


----------



## ipazia (29 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi sono ricordata ... proprio parlando di funghetti e prima quando ho preparato i vasetti con dei peperoncini.
> 
> ...



Parlando di erbe, l'iperico per esempio, è un regolatore del tono dell'umore. 

Olio anche in questo caso. 

Ma anche in questo caso, dal punto di vista ufficiale nulla è provato.


----------



## sienne (29 Maggio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Parlando di erbe, l'iperico per esempio, è un regolatore del tono dell'umore.
> 
> Olio anche in questo caso.
> 
> Ma anche in questo caso, dal punto di vista ufficiale nulla è provato.



Ciao

molte cose non sono né riconosciute da una parte né provate dall'altra. 
Ad esempio mia cognata affetta di SM giura sulla medicina cinese. 
Io ho abbracciato una filosofia comportamentale, nella quale ho trovato una spiegazione e ciò mi aiuta, ad esempio. Ma provate non lo sono ... e non m'interessa neanche più di tanto, visto che ci fa invece bene. 


sienne


----------



## ipazia (29 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> molte cose non sono né riconosciute da una parte né provate dall'altra.
> Ad esempio mia cognata affetta di SM giura sulla medicina cinese.
> ...


E infatti la discriminante secondo me è esattamente questa. Dal mio punto di vista. 

Certo implica consapevolezza, conoscenze, etc. etc. 

E ha tutta una serie di implicazioni rispetto alle lobby mediche e farmaceutiche....per esempio.

Al tempo delle pire, e non quelle di Tebe, una delle discriminanti era esattamente il controllo di quello che hai scritto tu.


----------



## Tebe (29 Maggio 2015)

Vabbè, facciamo un festino a base di alcol e droghe.
Fafalla sta al bar a preparare super alcolici e mentre serve sibila "Non farlo!".
Io sto al reparto ludico e preparo tisane di cime di Maria anche a chi non ha malattie mortali.
Trinitá segna chi fuma, beve e mangia chupa chups per poi mandare tutti a fare un corso sulle dioendenze dal dottore di lothar, con Lothar ovviamente come assistente motivazionale.
Spleen finalmente fumerá qualcosa di decente.
Giorgiogat non farà un cazzo tranne mangiare e fumare, insieme a Ipazia ed Ecate.
Sienne si aggirerà per la sala vestita da coniglietta porgendo a tutti funghetti ricoperti di cioccolato e miele.

Ah..ci sarà anche JB che fumerá e berrà àggirandosi tra noi, guardandoci dall alto in basso e pensando.
Che cazzo di disagiati.

Insomma, una festa così.


----------



## giorgiocan (29 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Insomma, una festa così.


#iocivado


----------



## Nobody (29 Maggio 2015)

Trinità ha detto:


> W la figa, non la droga!


:miiiii:


----------



## Eratò (29 Maggio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il "cioè'" era riferito al controllo medico?
> 
> Ho perplessità nel senso che affidarsi al "controllo medico" per dire che le sostanze le si sta assumendo in controllo, nella mia esperienza, è fuorviante.
> 
> ...


Se parliamo di sperimentazione il soggetto che viene coinvolto ha ben poco su cui pasticciare in quanto viene costantemente monitorato tramite prelievi di sangue allo scopo di stabilire determinati parametri come ad es.la dose terapeutica.È  obbligatorio.Se si parla di prescrizioni(il medico di base ormai puo prescrivere gli analgesici oppioidi anche per dolori gravi come un mal di schiena cronico e disabilitante,anzi le linee guida lo raccomandano perché  meglio la codeina che dosi massicce di Fans con tutta la tossicità gastrointestinale annessa) partendo da un dossaggio,il quale va scalato nel tempo appunto per evitare quadri di dipendenza.Questo nel caso d'impiego terapeutico.È proprio il monitoraggio del medico che evita il passaggio da paziente con migliore qualità di vita a tossicodipendente....


----------



## Eratò (29 Maggio 2015)

Un ultima cosa : in ambito medico gli oppioidi e i cannabinoidi non hanno un unica via di somministrazione ma diverse vie e a seconda del caso proprio per minimizzare gli effetti sistemici.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ma infatti a quelle condizioni non vedo il problema. Il problema diventa l'identificazione con l'abitudine dannosa. Da quel punto di vista, molto meglio una canna saltuariamente che 10-20 sigarette al giorno (che sono considerate normali!). Come meglio prenderci gusto una volta ogni tanto col whisky piuttosto che bere 3-4 caffè al giorno. Credo siano dati praticamente oggettivi, no?
> 
> Il problema è quando non è una preferenza, ma un comportamento imposto dall'adesione a un certo tipo di comportamenti diffusi in un gruppo. Ricordo che quando ho smesso di bere ho perso il 90% dei miei contatti di allora, perchè quello facevano tutti. Ecco, questo secondo me è il problema.
> 
> Allora, siccome ti vedo lucida, mi permetto di suggerire il dubbio che anche scegliere la "virtù incondizionata" sia l'adesione a un modo di essere ed apparire. Suggerimento, non insinuazione, eh!


Leggo te e altri piuttosto approssimativi perché considerate la questione dal punto di vista adulto di chi ha superato più o meno indenni la fase della sperimentazione e forse siete ora consumatori occasionali o abituali con autocontrollo.
Almeno credo.
Non penso che se non foste in grado di dormire senza un aiuto, fosse canna, alcolici o sonniferi sareste in condizioni di riconoscere di avere una dipendenza o dei problemi.
È una cosa che non fa piacere ammettere e quando viene riconosciuta si decide di uscirne.
Ma la posizione di chi ha figli adolescenti è diversa, ovviamente.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Appunto e allora perchè farlo?
> Quello che non capisco è che valore aggiunto da una cosa che utilizzata non sa quali effetti può produrre.
> Sarò limitata io


Mi da che o ci si sta prendendo in giro o ce la stiamo raccontando.
Il vino è una bevanda e ha un sapore e così la birra. Si bevono perché piace il sapore come un'aranciata o una cioccolata.
Ci si modera in base alle proprie caratteristiche e non si passa il limite neanche della cioccolata per non ingrassare e degli alcolici per le conseguenze sull'umore.
Una canna la si fuma proprio perché ha effetti sull'umore.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (29 Maggio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi da che o ci si sta prendendo in giro o ce la stiamo raccontando.
> Il vino è una bevanda e ha un sapore e così la birra. Si bevono perché piace il sapore come un'aranciata o una cioccolata.
> Ci si modera in base alle proprie caratteristiche e non si passa il limite neanche della cioccolata per non ingrassare e degli alcolici per le conseguenze sull'umore.
> Una canna la si fuma proprio perché ha effetti sull'umore.


:umile::umile: Genio.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Io sto immaginando l'espressione che hai quando lo pensi e scrivi, e non riesco a non rilevare una tassonomia morale. Ma magari sono prevenuto io, eh.
> 
> Poi, se devo essere completamente sincero con te, mi sembra di leggere tra le righe che "perdere il controllo" in qualche modo ti spaventa. Dall'inizio del discorso.


Scusa ma tu sei arrivato qui e sei stato male  per mesi proprio perché avevi perso il controllo e avevi fatto qualcosa di cui ti eri pentito.

Perdere davvero il controllo è negativo per chiunque. E non è l'opposto di essere controllati e rigidi.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Maggio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi da che o ci si sta prendendo in giro o ce la stiamo raccontando.
> Il vino è una bevanda e ha un sapore e così la birra. Si bevono perché piace il sapore come un'aranciata o una cioccolata.
> Ci si modera in base alle proprie caratteristiche e non si passa il limite neanche della cioccolata per non ingrassare e degli alcolici per le conseguenze sull'umore.
> Una canna la si fuma proprio perché ha effetti sull'umore.


La prossima volta che mi fai scrivere 30 post inutili e incomprensibili e poi arrivi con un post così giuro che ti metto e mani addosso


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> La prossima volta che mi fai scrivere 30 post inutili e incomprensibili e poi arrivi con un post così giuro che ti metto e mani addosso



Aiuto :carneval:


----------



## Tebe (29 Maggio 2015)

Bruciatemi direttamente in un campo coltivato a Maria.
Le pire non bastano più.
E al posto del barolo, benzina.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Bruciatemi direttamente in un campo coltivato a Maria.
> Le pire non bastano più.
> E al posto del barolo, benzina.


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## giorgiocan (29 Maggio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Leggo te e altri piuttosto approssimativi perché considerate la questione dal punto di vista adulto di chi ha superato più o meno indenni la fase della sperimentazione e forse siete ora consumatori occasionali o abituali con autocontrollo.
> Almeno credo.
> Non penso che se non foste in grado di dormire senza un aiuto, fosse canna, alcolici o sonniferi sareste in condizioni di riconoscere di avere una dipendenza o dei problemi.
> È una cosa che non fa piacere ammettere e quando viene riconosciuta si decide di uscirne.
> Ma la posizione di chi ha figli adolescenti è diversa, ovviamente.


Hai assolutamente ragione.

L'utilizzo - soprattutto prolungato - di qualsiasi sostanza psicoattiva in età precoce (in realtà almeno fino alla maggiore età, e ci vorrebbe un neuropsichiatra per dare indicazioni precise) costituisce sempre e comunque un rischio. Legali o illegali che siano.

Non credo di riuscire a ribadire quanto scritto stupendamente da Ipazia senza essere ripetitivo. Insegnare qualcosa di importante ai propri figli per categorie astratte non è di grande utilità. La prima causa di morte, dalle nostre parti, in quella fascia d'età, sono gli incidenti automobilistici. Che avvengono anche sotto l'effetto di alcol e sostanze. Se fossi genitore, mi premurerei di far comprendere il fatto che - oltre alle solite raccomandazioni doverose che vanno fatte a un adolescente che guida o che ha amici che guidano - mettersi alla guida in certe condizioni non vale la pena in nessun caso. E' semplicemente matematico. Ma non negherei a priori a me stesso che la situazione possa presentarsi. Cercherei di non allontanarmi dai fatti insomma. Insegnare a un adolescente che il suo cervello è ancora in fase di sviluppo e qualsiasi sostanza psicoattiva presenta per lui dei rischi è ben diverso da cercare di imporgli che fumare una canna è gravemente dannoso per la salute. Perche quando si renderà conto da sè che non è vero, il rischio è che esca demolito anche qualsiasi altro sforzo del genitore.

Poi mi rendo anche conto che oltre a queste considerazioni un genitore non può evitare ansie e preoccupazioni che io non ho.


----------



## free (29 Maggio 2015)

però questo 3d se ho capito bene era nato per discutere della sperimentazione di anfetamine nelle malattie mentali, che come è noto possono portare a perdere il controllo
e infatti esistono droghe o come le vogliamo chiamare che servono proprio per NON perdere il controllo


----------



## giorgiocan (29 Maggio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi da che o ci si sta prendendo in giro o ce la stiamo raccontando.
> *Il vino è una bevanda e ha un sapore e così la birra. Si bevono perché piace il sapore come un'aranciata o una cioccolata.*
> Ci si modera in base alle proprie caratteristiche e non si passa il limite neanche della cioccolata per non ingrassare e degli alcolici per le conseguenze sull'umore.
> Una canna la si fuma proprio perché ha effetti sull'umore.


Brunetta, il neretto è semplicemente falso e ritengo tu lo sappia.

Gli alcolici si consumano per il gusto, come per gli effetti sull'umore, come per le implicazioni sociali. Si beve perchè ti piace quello che bevi, e ti piace lo stato in cui sei quando bevi (che può essere appena percettibile, come dopo 1-2 bicchieri, o essere enfatizzato fino all'intossicazione), oltre che perchè spesso bevono gli altri: fa parte della nostra cultura ed è un "rito" diffusissimo in qualsiasi occasione sociale. Se bere vino ti procurasse sistematicamente attacchi d'ansia o ti facesse venire ogni volta la diarrea, non berresti vino, nemmeno fosse ambrosia divina. Il vino e la birra sono sostanze psicoattive, non è opinabile.

Per la verità lo è anche la cioccolata, ed è stato ampiamente dimostrato. Non solo, come ho già detto i meccanismi legati alla "gola" sono gli stessi implicati in tutte le meccaniche di ricompensa. 

Poi, a me piace immensamente l'aranciata. Che non credo proprio sia una sostanza psicoattiva. Mi fa bene, pare, oltre a piacermi. Ne bevo praticamente a litri. Con la caffeina, che non stessi attento consumerei pure a litri, cerco invece di darmi una regolata. Inoltre, adoro il whiskey irlandese. Ma non ho intenzione di toccarlo ulteriormente, per questa vita.

Ah, dimenticavo. 

Se fumo una canna è perchè mi piace il gusto, per gli effetti sull'umore e perchè spesso anche questo è un rito socializzante. Esattamente come per il vino, la birra o l'amaro a fine pasto.


----------



## giorgiocan (29 Maggio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa ma tu sei arrivato qui e sei stato male  per mesi proprio *perché avevi perso il controllo e avevi fatto qualcosa di cui ti eri pentito*.
> 
> Perdere davvero il controllo è negativo per chiunque. E non è l'opposto di essere controllati e rigidi.


Brunetta, scusami se oggi dubito di quello che scrivi. Immagino non debba convincerti che sono in buona fede.

Oltre che profondamente pentito, mi sento tuttora un ingenuo e un vigliacco per quello che ho fatto. Ma *quel* perdere il controllo non è stato altro che l'espressione di qualcosa di autentico. La mia relazione era in grave difficoltà, e ora so che avrei dovuto chiuderla già a quei tempi, per onestà nei miei e nei suoi riguardi. Anche se l'ho amata sinceramente, e i miei anni con lei sono stati i più belli. In nome di quel che mi legava a quella persona però ho ignorato tutto ciò che di quella relazione soffrivo. Perchè in quel sentimento c'era anche l'incapacità di accettarmi, una volta scopertomi diverso dalle mie stesse aspettative, retaggio di un modello che non funzionava più. Avrei dovuto accettare quel segnale che fu il tradimento (anzi, se fossi stato una persona d'un pezzo non avrei dovuto proprio arrivarci) come un evento troppo grave per far finta di niente. Invece ho cercato di *mantenere il controllo a qualsiasi costo*, di riparare, di rimodellare, di cambiare, e se necessario di mentire a me stesso e a lei. E aver mentito a lei è una cosa che non mi perdonerò mai. Perchè l'ho fatto fondamentalmente per paura. Paura di veder crollare la cartapesta con cui stavo modellandomi la realtà attorno, quando il mio corpo, il mio pensiero, avevano colto tutti gli impedimenti di quel legame.

Ora, non esiste sostanza che ti renda un violento, se dentro di te non si nasconde violenza. Non esiste sostanza che ti faccia dubitare del bene che vuoi ai tuoi figli. Non esiste sostanza che ti convinca a negare chi sei, se stai bene con te stesso.

E in tutti gli altri casi che il controllo non c'è, non c'è mai stato. Una persona che sta bene non cambia identità e personalità tramite sostanze, o perchè porta un'arma alla fondina o perchè si trova a guidare un'automobile da 300 cv. Spesso, certi discorsi mi sembra, al contrario della tua tesi, che vengano proprio dal timore di accettarsi, di lasciarsi andare (all'accettazione incondizionata). Non a caso Ipazia citava l'utilizzo dell'MDMA nella resistenza alla psicoterapia. In questo senso, l'utilizzo di alcune sostanze può essere utile a sopraffare una rigidità svantaggiosa (anche le semplice timidezza, parlando di adolescenti), o a conoscere meglio la struttura della propria personalità o della propria rappresentazione della realtà.

E infatti noi, come moltissime altre specie, facciamo utilizzo di sostanze psicotrope dall'alba dei tempi con le stesse finalità. 

Ma non voglio dilungarmi oltre. Solo mi sembra un espediente dialettico poco corretto confondere il _controllo _che può avere un eroinomane con una storia di dipendenza decennale in crisi d'astinenza (A) col _controllo _di un sedicenne che si concede con gli amici una la balla di rhum e pera (B). Perchè non è che per magia ci si trova da A a B senza accorgersene e in un battibaleno. Ed è proprio conoscendo quel che si fa che si attenua ulteriormente questo rischio.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Brunetta, il neretto è semplicemente falso e ritengo tu lo sappia.
> 
> Gli alcolici si consumano per il gusto, come per gli effetti sull'umore, come per le implicazioni sociali. Si beve perchè ti piace quello che bevi, e ti piace lo stato in cui sei quando bevi (che può essere appena percettibile, come dopo 1-2 bicchieri, o essere enfatizzato fino all'intossicazione), oltre che perchè spesso bevono gli altri: fa parte della nostra cultura ed è un "rito" diffusissimo in qualsiasi occasione sociale. Se bere vino ti procurasse sistematicamente attacchi d'ansia o ti facesse venire ogni volta la diarrea, non berresti vino, nemmeno fosse ambrosia divina. Il vino e la birra sono sostanze psicoattive, non è opinabile.
> 
> ...


Io no. 

E bevo vino saltuariamente per accompagnare cibi che trovo siano esaltati dal vino in quantità tali che non mi danno alcun effetto euforico.
È verissimo quello che dici rispetto all'esempio. I miei figli non fumano, non bevono alcolici e neppure prendono il caffè. Però io bevo caffè.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Brunetta, scusami se oggi dubito di quello che scrivi. Immagino non debba convincerti che sono in buona fede.
> 
> Oltre che profondamente pentito, mi sento tuttora un ingenuo e un vigliacco per quello che ho fatto. Ma *quel* perdere il controllo non è stato altro che l'espressione di qualcosa di autentico. La mia relazione era in grave difficoltà, e ora so che avrei dovuto chiuderla già a quei tempi, per onestà nei miei e nei suoi riguardi. Anche se l'ho amata sinceramente, e i miei anni con lei sono stati i più belli. In nome di quel che mi legava a quella persona però ho ignorato tutto ciò che di quella relazione soffrivo. Perchè in quel sentimento c'era anche l'incapacità di accettarmi, una volta scopertomi diverso dalle mie stesse aspettative, retaggio di un modello che non funzionava più. Avrei dovuto accettare quel segnale che fu il tradimento (anzi, se fossi stato una persona d'un pezzo non avrei dovuto proprio arrivarci) come un evento troppo grave per far finta di niente. Invece ho cercato di *mantenere il controllo a qualsiasi costo*, di riparare, di rimodellare, di cambiare, e se necessario di mentire a me stesso e a lei. E aver mentito a lei è una cosa che non mi perdonerò mai. Perchè l'ho fatto fondamentalmente per paura. Paura di veder crollare la cartapesta con cui stavo modellandomi la realtà attorno, quando il mio corpo, il mio pensiero, avevano colto tutti gli impedimenti di quel legame.
> 
> ...


Concordo.

Il controllo a cui io ho sempre pensato è proprio quello equilibrato che non necessita di sostanze per liberare impulsi repressi. Però forse lo capiresti se mi conoscessi.


----------

